# Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2009)

wie kündigt man das abo von dieser nummer? jede woche kommt eine sms von denen und drin stheht : Es wurden 2.99 für dein Abo gebucht.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

E-Plus Premium SMS Suche


> Net Mobile AG
> Zollhof 17
> 40221 Düsseldorf 			Nummer: 01805-240077
> Fax: 01805240099 E-Mail:
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> E-Plus Premium SMS Suche



danke,
ist ja alles schön und gut aber kündigen konnte ich es trotzdem nicht. ich habe mails an netmobile geschickt


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Wir sind  keine  Mobilfunkbetreiber und Mehrwert-SMS Anbieter und  können die Infos auch nur indirekt erfahren. Hellsehen ist nicht drin.
Werde den Teufel tun das auf meinem Handy auszuprobieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo!
Ich bekomme leider auch diese Abo SMS. Die Kurzwahlrufnummer ist 87836 und der Text ist jedes Mal Dein Abo wurde mit 2,99 Euro gebucht. Anschließend bekomme ich dan immer komische Games die auf irgendeine Homepage von Bob mobil verweisen.
Laut der Kurzwahlliste gehört die 87836 Nummer zur NET Mobil AG. Allerdings sagen die, dass es nicht Ihre Rufnummer ist. Ich habe jetzt meine Mobilfunkanbieter eingeschaltet und die sagen sie versuchen dieses Abo -welches ich übrigens nie gebucht habe- abzubestellen. Ich hoffe das klappt. Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt und den Schlüssel zum Erfolg schon in der Tasche?!?
Viel Erfolg für alle Mitleidenden!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem:

Da ich jedoch keinen Vertrag mit dieser Firma (NET Mobil AG) habe, wendete ich mich an meinen Vertragspartner für meinen Mofbilfunkanschluß und forderte Ihn zur Rückbuchung auf. Dieser gab mir dann die bereits angeführte Addresse von (NET Mobil AG).
 NET Mobil AG kündigte ich nicht, sondern teilte  mit, daß kein Vertrag besteht. Diese Mail ging cc an meinen Mobilfunkanbieter. Mal sehen!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hab unter dem Link:

goPAY: Abo Verwaltung

das Abo gekündigt und eine Bestätigung erhalten.

Ist zwar eine Frechheit, das ich ohne Vertragsgrundlage kündigen muß, werde aber in der Angelegenheit noch ein Fax senden und die Rückzahlung der Abo-Gebühren fordern.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Vielen Dank für den Link! Paar Sekunden und das Abo war weg ;P


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ich hatte an die Fa. "Bob Mobile Support Team"
eine E-Mail an die Addresse: [email protected] gesendet.
 Inzwischen erhielt ich eine Kündigungsbestätigung, in der jedoch eine Rückerstattung abgelehnt wurde. Mein Schaden 11,96 Euro. 
Ich bitte alle ebenfalls Betroffenen sich an die Bundesnetzaufsichtsbehörde zu wenden 
Tel. +49 291 9955-206
E-Mail: [email protected] 
Unter
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni.../Rufnummernmissbrauch_-_Spam_-_Dialer_xy.html

kann ein Formular heruntergeladen werden.
Nur wenn sich viele melden, werden von den Behörden Maßnahmen mit entsprechender Prioritaet eingeleitet.

Gruß
Ralph
PS. Traurig, daß nach wie vor sich mein Mobilfunkanbieter aus der Sache heraushaelt. Sollte jemand einen Anbieter kennen, der derartige Praemiumdienste abblockt, bitte ich um Information.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> PS. Traurig, daß nach wie vor sich mein Mobilfunkanbieter aus der Sache heraushaelt.


Natürlich hält er sich raus aber hinter dem Rücken die Hand auf. Er bekommt auf jeden Fall 
seinen  Beuteanteil. Warum sollte er sich also für die   Opfer einsetzen.


----------



## Teleton (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



> Traurig, daß nach wie vor sich mein Mobilfunkanbieter aus der Sache heraushaelt.


Der hält sich doch nicht raus, sondern fordert als Mittäter die Kohle von Dir ein.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hatte an die Fa. "Bob Mobile Support Team"
> eine E-Mail an die Addresse: [email protected] gesendet.
> Inzwischen erhielt ich eine Kündigungsbestätigung, in der jedoch eine Rückerstattung abgelehnt wurde. Mein Schaden 11,96 Euro.
> Ich bitte alle ebenfalls Betroffenen sich an die Bundesnetzaufsichtsbehörde zu wenden
> ...



Habe mich heute an die Netzagentur gewandt. Dort liegt noch keine einzige schriftliche Beschwerde vor, außer meiner per mail. Wenn sich nicht alle die Mühe machen sich dort hin zu wenden, wird den Gangstern nie das Handwerk gelegt!
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo,

ich arbeite für einen der großen Mobilfunkanbieter und bin spezialist für diese Abzockerseiten.

Kein Mobilfunkanbieter wird sich einschalten da der Anbieter sämtliche Kosten 1zu1 abgeben muss und keinen cent daran verdient. Er hat nur den Ärger wegen Gutschriften usw..

Allerdings sorgen auch wir dafür das bei gehäuften Beschwerden der Kunden eine Nachricht an die BNA geht. Bekommen wir nicht genügend Meldungen wird natürlich nichts geschehen. Aus diesem Grund prüfen wir regelmässig alle Content-Anbieter die uns bekannt sind und lesen viele Foren und reagieren.

Viele Grüße

Bjoern

p.s. eine Beschwerde an die BNA ist immer am sinnvollsten weil die schneller reagieren können (ab 51 eingehenden Beschwerden reagieren die übrigens  )


----------



## Teleton (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



> Kein Mobilfunkanbieter wird sich einschalten da der Anbieter sämtliche Kosten 1zu1 abgeben muss und keinen cent daran verdient. Er hat nur den Ärger wegen Gutschriften usw..


Mir kommen die Tränen,wer zwingt die armen Mobilfunker denn für Gotteslohn die Beute fremder Schurken einzutreiben?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bitte alle ebenfalls Betroffenen sich an die Bundesnetzaufsichtsbehörde zu wenden
> Tel. +49 291 9955-206
> E-Mail: [email protected]
> Unter
> ...


Welches Formular ist das denn?Ich würde mich gerne beschweren.Mein Sohn hat aus kindlichem Unfug auch dieses Abo abgeschlossen und hat dafür nichtmal etwas bekommen.Auf meiner Internetrechnung konnte ich aber sehen,daß das Geld (5,98€) schon abgebucht ist.
Gruß,Sarah


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

-mir bzw meuiner Tochter wurde auch geld abgebucht- alleine in den letzten 14 tagen 4 Mal- und das obwohl wir im Urlaub waren.
-
Bitte um nsachricht welches Formular.
gruß
gandalf


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

kündigen kann man angeblich auch hier
gopay.de/abo/

Wenn mir jemand etwas vom handy abbuchen würde, würde ich dort aber nicht kündigen, ohne zuvor bei net-mobile bekannt gemacht zu haben, dass diese Kündigung _hilfsweise_ erfolgt, wenn bzw. da ja gar kein Vertrag besteht, der gekündigt werden müsste.

Das wirklich passende Formular bei der Bundesnetzagentur gibt es meines Wissens nicht, daher würde ich eine Beschreibung des Vorgangs unter Angabe von Namen und Anschrift an Rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de schicken und darin ggf. auch ausdrücklich erwähnen, dass die Angabe meiner Klardaten lediglich dazu dient, die Beschwerde zu verifizieren, dass ich aber *keine Weitergabe meiner Klardaten an den Anbieter wünsche.*


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Was das überhaupt ist und wie kündigen:
[noparse]Handyortung, Handytracking mit Mobile Spy[/noparse]
 Ich habe folgende Mail auf meinen widerruf bekommen:


> über die Mobilfunknummer 0............... wurden folgenden Dienste beauftragt:
> 
> BOBMOBILEAPPZ beauftragt am: 2009-06-08 20:20:03 Uhr.
> 
> ...


Daraus geht schon mal hervor: wurde nie im Internet bestätigt.
Da die Hotline-- wen wunderts- nicht erreichbar ist  schreibe ich erstmal eine Mail- mal sehen ob das ohne Anwalt möglich ist.
gruß
gandalf


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> danke,
> ist ja alles schön und gut aber kündigen konnte ich es trotzdem nicht. ich habe mails an netmobile geschickt



Hab unter dem Link:

goPAY: Abo Verwaltung

das Abo gekündigt und eine Bestätigung erhalten.

Ist zwar eine Frechheit, das ich ohne Vertragsgrundlage kündigen muß, werde aber in der Angelegenheit noch ein Fax senden und die Rückzahlung der Abo-Gebühren fordern.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Auch mein Sohn hat dieses Abo abgeschlossen, bisher sind fast 24 Euro zusammengekommen, habe den Mißbrauch der Netzagentur gemeldet und auch eine mail an den Anbieter "[email protected]" gesendet mit der Bitte um Rückerstattung des abebuchten Betrags - passiert wahrscheinlich aber nichts. Der Link zum Abbestellen des Abos funktionierte gut, leider dauert das abbestellen aber 4 Tage, mal sehen wie oft in dieser Zeit noch die Premium-SMS kommt....
Ganz schön abgezockt!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Also ich wollte es zuerst auch nicht glauben, aber nach intensivem Nachbohren, hat mein Sohn doch zugegeben, mal einer SMS-Aufforderung sein Passwort, das er dort erhalten hatte an eine bestimmte Nummer zu senden. Ab dann tauchte auch dieses ominöse 2,99 Euro-Abo auf. Ich glaube im Wochenabstand, was die Prepaidkarte dann immer recht flott geleert hat.
Mein Sohn scheint also doch so einen Art von Vertrag eingegangen zu sein. Die bisherigen ABO-Gebühren sind halt leider wohl weg. Bei goPAY gibt es eine ABO-Verwaltung.
goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
Um diese Nutzen zu können ist eine Registrierung notwendig: Handynummer eingeben und SMS mit Passwort abwarten. Dann in Aboverwaltung mit Handyniummer und Passwort einloggen und schon kann man das ABO deaktivieren. ER soll am 5.12.08 WEMOBILESPY abboniert haben. Das hab ich dann gleich deaktiviert, was auch gut geklappt hat. Außerdem habe ich davon Screenshots als Beweise gesichert. Also mal Abwarten ob es das nun war. 
Also Vorsicht bei solchen Passwörtern oder Aufforderungen ein Kennwort an xyz zu senden. Meist ist damit dann eine oder mehrere Zahlungen verbunden. Es kann ja durchaus auch ein gewünschter Dienst sein, aber oft wohl ein Versehen aus Unvorsichtigkeit.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Mir hat man sogar zurückgemailt, das das Abo im Internet bestätigt worden sein soll. Das Abo, was meine 10 jährige Tochter abgeschlossen haben soll. Abgesehen davon, das sie das verneint, habe ich den Computer selber eingerichtet- und definitiv wurde die Seite niemals aufgerufen. Und woanders hatte sie diese Möglichkeit nicht. Klare Abzocke !
Leider habe ich keinen Rechtsschutz- kann nur hoffen, das diesen Leuten das Handwerk gelegt wird.
gruß und ...........
carsten


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Teleton schrieb:


> Der hält sich doch nicht raus, sondern fordert als Mittäter die Kohle von Dir ein.


Ich versuche bei der Bank die Abbuchung zu stornieren.

S.Br


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Danke fur alle...ich bin vom Indien und ich habe keine anung was ist diese premium sms..

jeden tag die sms kommt und 2.99 eur war gebucht..

aber nicht mehr...danke fur alle posts hier und goPay..

gruss


----------



## china mann (8 September 2009)

*AW: T-Net Mobile Abo  kündigen.*

einfach 
Service Rufnummer : 01805-240077
dann drück die taste 2
dann deine Rufnummer eingeben mit 01xxxxxxxxxxx
dann drück taste 1  
Fertig


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

ich bekomme auch jedes mal die sms von 2.99 euro und das schon drei monate jetzt recht es werde rechtliche schritte einleiten habe auch nie ein abo abgeschlossen.
datenschutz in deutschland gibt es wohl nicht mehr die verlieren den überblick bei den ganzen gestzen in deutschland

sie können mich auch gerne auch an schriben wenn es noch mehr werden.
e-mail [...]


----------



## Froschvogel (19 September 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

und vielen Dank für die Info. Konnte das Abo meines Sohnes, von dem er nicht wusste, wie er überhaupt dazu gekommen ist kündigen. Auf den Kosten bleibe ich wohl sitzen, aber es war eine "gute" Gelegenheit, solche Sachen mit meinem Sohn zu besprechen. Er wird wohl in Zukunft vorsichtiger sein mit irgendwelchen Klingeltönen, Spielen oder so.
Habe vorher ein Abo bei Bobmobile.de gekündigt und bekam als Antwort-SMS, "Willst du wirklich dein Abo kündigen? Schicke JA um dein Abo zu behalten und du kannst tolle Produkte runterladen!"
Vielleicht sollte man den Kindern noch dazu sagen, dass sie auf solche SMS nicht mehr antworten dürfen, weil sich das Abo sonst nämlich nicht kündigt, egal was man antwortet.
Hoffe wir sind jetzt raus aus der Nummer...
Aber nochmal vielen Dank!
Gruß Froschvogel


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Super hat uns sehr weitergeholfen dieser link.mfg tias


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> danke,
> ist ja alles schön und gut aber kündigen konnte ich es trotzdem nicht. ich habe mails an netmobile geschickt



ich bekomme auch immer die sms


----------



## Goagandalf (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link! Paar Sekunden und das Abo war weg ;P



Ich stimme Dir zu. Heute kam wieder solch eine sms und ich wollte es endlich los werden. Ich googlete und fand den Link zu dem Forum.
Dann fand ich den Link und ratz fatz war´s deaktiviert. eben kam eine sms es wäre gestoppt und ich könnte es noch bis 2.11.09 nutzen. 
Eh was sollte das denn jetzt noch, kann man nicht gegen solch eine Masche nicht auch gerichtlich gegen an gehen?

    mfg Goagandalf


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

es gibt eine möglichkeit dieses INNERHALB VON SEKUNDEN KOSTENLOS ZU KÜNDIGEN

einfach auf die Seite goPAY: Bob Mobile Abo Verwaltung gehen sich ein Passwort zusenden lassen und schon sieht man alle seine Abo´s und kann sie nur durch anklicken kündigen


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

vielen dank für den link endlich los den scheiss!!!

lg

mario


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Danke. ich habe es auch no zu abonnieren wurde 2 mal abgebucht und als ich meinen prepaidanbieter anrief wurde gesagt ich soll zu verbraucherzentrale gehen und die würden mit gesetzestexte antworten und hätte auch die möglichkeit es wieder zu bekommen. ich wollte zu einem Herrn bei dem 24 euro abgezockt wurde raten dies zutun
Danke für diesen Link

lg
Koku


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2009)

*AW: T-Net Mobile Abo  kündigen.*



china mann schrieb:


> einfach
> Service Rufnummer : 01805-240077
> dann drück die taste 2
> dann deine Rufnummer eingeben mit 01xxxxxxxxxxx
> ...



Wenn das mal so einfach wäre!!!!

bekam die "Antwort" (ist ja alles elektronisch und man kann mit niemandem wirklich sprechen)

""diese Nummer (87836) gehört nicht uns.!!!! ""

Bodenlose Frechheit, sag ich nur

mein Anbieter war dann so freundlich und hat mir eine neue Rufnummer zugeteilt, hoffe, ich bin den Mist endlich los, hat mich ein kleines Vermögen gekostet, da ich durch einen Todesfall in der Familie erst heute aufmerksam auf diese Rufnummer wurde (bis zu 13 mal im Monat abgebucht!!) und das nicht nur einen Monat lang - 


Besteht eine Möglichkeit, das Geld zurückzubekommen, hat jemand damit 
Erfahrung?  Habe nie einen SMS-Dienst per ABO bestellt!!


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2009)

*AW: T-Net Mobile Abo  kündigen.*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Besteht eine Möglichkeit, das Geld zurückzubekommen?


Leider nicht! Es sei denn, du würdest es einklagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

muß ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, würde sich wahrscheinlich sogar lohnen, sind mal mindestens ca. 150,-- Euro


----------



## gavin (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: T-Net Mobile Abo  kündigen.*

können sie mir helfen zu kündigen 015778296xxx

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:38:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:31:49 ----------

015778296xxxich will kündigen!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:39:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:38:43 ----------

Ich will kündigen!


----------



## Teleton (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: T-Net Mobile Abo  kündigen.*



gavin schrieb:


> Ich will kündigen!


Dazu musst Du Dich an Deinen Netzbetreiber und/oder den Dienstbetreiber der Dienstes wenden, der Dir die Kohle wegnimmt. Welchen Anbieter hast Du denn am Hals ?


----------



## Matin (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ich will kündigen


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

aber nicht hier


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

hallo zusammen,

wie anderen von euch musste ich auch zur diesen "net mobil ag " pro sms 2,99 € bezahlen und hatte die schnautze voll damit das ich jeden monat mindestens ca. 60 € bezahlen musste bis ich ne summe von 124,63 € bekommen hab.
Meine rettung goPAY.
Danke für die Hilfe

PS: Ich musste später keine zusetzlichen kosten bezahlen.

MfG

The_Future_boy


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ich bin 13 un hab keine Ahnung wie ich an dieses Abo gekommen bin..ich bekommen jeden 3.Tag eine SMS...
Kostet die anmeldung bei goPAY was?

LG


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

hallo,

Bei mir haben diese De*** auch abgebucht. Habe nun bei T-Mobile eine Sperre gegen 3. Anbieter einrichten lassen. 
Grüße shround


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hatte an die Fa. "Bob Mobile Support Team"
> eine E-Mail an die Addresse: [email protected] gesendet.
> Inzwischen erhielt ich eine Kündigungsbestätigung, in der jedoch eine Rückerstattung abgelehnt wurde. Mein Schaden 11,96 Euro.
> Ich bitte alle ebenfalls Betroffenen sich an die Bundesnetzaufsichtsbehörde zu wenden
> ...



auch ich hatte jetzt das Glück... erst von wireles, seit letzter Woche  von kurzwahl 87036
vielen Dank für den Kontakt zur Bundesnetzaufsichtsbehörde, falls jemand die Festnetz-nr zu Netmobile AG möchte Kurzwahl 87036 ---Festnetz 021197020999"
LG
Jacqueline


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Dickes Danke an Ralph ! 
hat mir der Beitrag hat mir toll weitergeholfen ! 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:04:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:03:13 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dickes Danke an Ralph !
> hat mir der Beitrag hat mir toll weitergeholfen !



welchen Beitrag meinen Sie ?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:09:28 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:04:57 ----------

ich meine den Beitrag vom 08.07.2009


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

...


Unregistriert = Ralph schrieb:


> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Danke für den link konnte das abo kündigen aber wo her und warum weiss ich bis heut noch net. lief seit November 09 das abo x_X

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ich hatte das selbe Problem, hab dann dank dieser Seite hier, auf der ich den Link : "http://www.gopay.de/abo/" gefunden habe, mein abbo kündigen können.
Erst hab ich gedacht, dass das eine Verarsche wäre und die mir damit nur Geld abziehen, aber ich hab es einfach mal ausprobiert und es hat wirklich funktioniert.

Danke nochmal !


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo, mir ist das auch mit NET Mobile passiert, mein Netzanbieter meint ich müßte das Abo kündigen wovon ich nicht weiß dass ein ABO besteht.
Ich habe selbst auch keine SMS erhalten und mir wurde immer abgebucht.
Nun habe ich vorsorglich gekündigt, jedoch war in der ABO Verwaltung das ABO schon deaktiviert. Wie das möglich ist?? ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

wow ihr wart meine letzte Rettung,habe endlich auch über den link gopay gekündigt.
Danke vielmals...
ich hoffe diesen link finden noch alle anderen die auf den Mist reingefallen sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Wenn ich das hier so lese....sorry aber ihr macht es [ edit ] echt leicht. Alles Schafe hier?
Holt Euch gefälligst das Geld zurück und zeigt diesen [ edit] an, wenn ihr sicher seid nicht irgendein superduperdödelABO abgeschlossen zu haben.

Ausserdem ist es nicht schlau eine kostenpflihtige Nummer zu wählen und zu bezahlen um ein vermeindlich [ edit] ABO zu kündigen um damit den [ edit]  weiter zu unterstützen.

1. Die Abgebuchten Betrag des Mobilfunkanbieters zurückbuchen und nur den richtigen Betrag bezahlen. Auf der Überweiseung sollte stehen Abzüglich "xyz"
2. Dann mit der Rechnung zum Rechtsanwalt.
3. Bundesnetzagenturmeldung ist ebenfalls Pflicht.
4. Dann AUCH !!! zur Polizei und Anzeige gegen: "gopay"

Wenn es wie in diesem Fall gopay ist, hier die Anschrift:

net mobil AG
Zollhof 17
40221 Düsseldorf

kopfschüttelnde Grüße


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Anzeige gegen: "gopay"....


_[ir] _Herrn oder Frau "gopay"? Oder doch besser gleich gegen Bob von Bobmobile (übrigens auch in Düsseldorf)? Ach ja, macht es auch Sinn, die Damen und Herren des jeweils beanspruchten Mobilfunkanbieters (namentlich die Vorstände oder Geschäftsführer) in die Anschuldigungen einer Anzeige mit einzubeziehen? _[/ir]_


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

einfach nur noch zum kotzen. angeblich kostenlose leistungen und auf einmal findet man sich in so einem knebelvertrag wieder. konnte mich unter der nr 01805240077 abmelden. bis ich diese nummer übers internet gefunden hatte, ist bei mir aber viermal so eine sms eingegangen. geld verschenkt......
hatte schon mal bei einer seite das problem, dass mir ein vertrag nach besuch dieser seite unterjubelt worden ist. da ging es um knapp 90 euro. mittlerweile hört man immer mehr von betroffenen, die dann auch noch post von inkassounternehmen erhalten und aus angst zahlen. das schreit meiner meinung nach gesetztesänderung zum verbraucherschutz! massenweise firmen tummeln sich im netz um leute abzuzocken, ebenso die gewinnspiel- und werbemailswelle: halblegale abzocke scheint völlig normal zu sein!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

ja natürlich, die ganzen leute gehen wegen einer zehn-euro-rechnung zum rechtsanwalt. das abzockprinzip hat hier jemand wohl nicht richtig verstanden: kleine summen, die die leute lieber zahlen, anstatt ärger zu haben. aber wenn man mit soviel intelligenz gesegnet ist, passiert einem das ja nicht...die leute als schafe zu bezeichnen, weil sie evtl etwas zu gutmütig sind, find ich total dreißt. das ist abzocke!!!!!! man sollte lieber über solche firmen den kopf schütteln, als über die opfer.


----------



## Djane Babüü (14 März 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

ich bedanke mich bei euch für die tipps mit der seite zum deaktivieren hat es echt funktioniert und ich habe mich die ganze zeit geärgert und gedacht was das ist weil ich nie irgentwo ein abo bestellt habe echt korios diese ganze sache


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Abo 017xXx
Von: 	XxX
Gesendet: 	Sonntag, 25. April 2010 xXx
An: 	[email protected]


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchte ich mit SOFORTIGER Wirkung das Abo für die Handynummer 017xXx kündigen!
Das ist das Handy meiner 9jährigen Tochter und ich empfinde ihr Handeln und diese Abzocke als eine Unverschämtheit und werde einen Anwalt einschalten sowie eine Sammelklage ins Leben rufen,
sollten Sie nicht gewillt sein für den entstandenen Schaden aufzukommen.

Mit "freundlichen" Grüßen


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gesendet: 	Sonntag, 25. April 2010 xXx
> An: 	[email protected]


Hierr  ist das Forum von computerbetrug.de nicht bobmobile.com  


Unregistriert schrieb:


> sowie eine Sammelklage ins Leben rufen


Hammelplagen  gibt es  in Deutschland aber keine >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## jesso (29 April 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie kündigt man das abo von dieser nummer? jede woche kommt eine sms von denen und drin stheht : Es wurden 2.99 für dein Abo gebucht.



die habe ich auch gerade bekommen. und wie kann man das küngigen 
bitte um antwort


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

also liebe leute ich danke euch für den tip mit gopay.
kündigung wurde bestätigt.
wollte nur nochmal was hinzufügen
habe die erste SMS diese Verbrecher noch in meinem SMS Pool gefunden:
"Gib den Bezahlcode:XXXX im Web ein, um den Betrag von 4,99€/ 7 Tage im Abo zubezahlen."
zweite SMS keine 2 minuten später:
"Premium Abo wurde erfolgreich eingerichtet Verwalten sie ihre Mitgliedschaft bequem unter www.paycontrol.info."

Wollte nur mal sagen, dass ihr auf dieser seite verfolgen könnt ob das abo wirklich gekündigt ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

danke  das mit dem link war super und ich konnte meine abbos löschen es ist denoch eine frechheit so uberhaupt machen zu mussen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

goPAY: Abo Verwaltung 

Das ist richtig gut hat geklappt dieses scheiß abo zu kündigen 

du gibst deine handy nummer ein lässt dir den tan senden dan handy nummer und tan eingeben und dann zeigt er dir an welche abos du am laufen hast dann nur auf den mülleimer klicken und schon ist das abo deaktiviert.
bei mir hats geklappt  euch viel glück.... ( ist kostenlos !!!! )


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ich will auch kuendigen . ich hab das mal in der schule bekommen 
in 22 minuten 2 nachrichten : Dein Abo Wurde mit 2,99 Euro gebucht . WIE GEHT DAS WEG ?


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> WIE GEHT DAS WEG ?


Wende dich unter Benennung deiner Handynummer an Net Mobile, hier: 
Customer Care: net mobile AG und wenn du wissen willst, was da war, dann hier: goPAY: Abo Verwaltung (brauchst aber das Handy mit der Nummer über die abgerechnet wird dazu).


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Lieber Ralph!

Vielen Dank für deinen Link.  Ich hab das bescheuerte Abo jetzt auch endlich weg. Dankeschön. 

Viele liebe Grüße.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Dieses goPay ist echt klasse


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dieses goPay ist echt klasse


Was ist an einem Abo klasse, das niemand braucht und eigentlich auch keiner will?


----------



## Schnuppi1996 (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und eigentlich geht es bei uns um Burda Wireless GmbH.
Da dieser Block aber bereits geschlossen ist, hab ich mir gedacht, ich melde mich mal hier.

Mein Sohn bekommt von seinem Handy Geld abgebucht für eine Leistung, die er angeblich nachts um 04.00 Uhr nochwas genutzt haben soll. Er bekommt SMS und es werden ihm einfach Beträge in Höhe von 2,99€ abgebucht.
Wir werden jtzt eine neue Karte kaufen, damit nicht wieder in kürzester Zeit alles weg ist, aber das kann ja auch nicht die Ideallösung sein!


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Schnuppi1996 schrieb:


> ... kann ja auch nicht die Ideallösung sein!


Das ist eine (bitte dann aber auch mit neuer Nummer, da das Abo an die Nummer geknüpft ist!) Eine andere wäre es, das Abo einfach zu kündigen, z. B. hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/265710-post19.html


----------



## Schnuppi1996 (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Vielen Dank,
ich werde morgen mein Glück versuchen.:-?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallöle!

Ich hab es eben auch über gopay gekündigt.Hab auch schon per SMS ne Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten.Vielen Dank für den Tip!
Nur meine Prapaidkarte ist nun leider alle durch diesen Blödsinn.Unverschämtheit sowas.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo. Habe bei meinem Sohn auf der Rechnung auch ein Net Mobile Abo festgestellt. Wollte es gerade auch Kündigen so wie hier beschrieben. Funtzt aber nicht. Gebe ich die Nummer meines sohnes ein, kommt nur sie können zur zeit kein TAN zusenden. Ich solle die nummer Überprüfen

Was kann ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Habe ebenfalls solche SMS erhalten. Bundesnetzaufsichtsbehörde ist Problematik bekannt. Haben mir Schreiben an Net Mobile AG, Zollhof 17, 40221 Düsseldorf per Einschreiben empfohlen sowie Antwortmail mit dem Wort "STOP". Auch soll ich meinen Netzbetreiber in Kenntnis setzen und die Belastung der angekündigten Beträge untersagen.

Bin gespannt, ob das klappt !

Achtung: meine Handynummer wurde über Chat Skype abgefragt. Absender war G-unitmeister mit dem Skypenamen "templart66".


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Habe soeben SMS erhalten von Nr. 33233 "Dein Abo BLUE_TOPREAL" ist gestoppt.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hey,

einestages habe ich ne sms bekommen wo drin stand: dein abbo wurde mit 2,99die woche gebucht. kurz danch bekam ich noch eine wo dirn stand was ich angeblich abbonirt haben sollte.ich wusste nicht genau was ich tun sollte und ging erstmal auf die internet seite von diesm bobmobile, dort stand aber ich habe keien abbos & so habe ich gedacht das währe nur verarschung.aber dann kammen diese 2,99 mermahls auf meiner handyrechnung vor & so wendete ich mich an meien anbieter der versuchte alles zu kündigen aber das hat nicht geklappt. ich sollte eigenlich eine sms bekommen in der steht das alle gekündigt worden war ,aber da stand nur das: das die anfrage nicht eindeutig zugeodnet werden konnte.
ich find es von meien anbieter eplus eine sauerei für solche genoven geld anzutreiben ,was sie sich auch zumteil selber in die tasche stecken.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



unregistriert schrieb:


> vielen dank für den link! Paar sekunden und das abo war weg ;p




vielen lieben herzlichen dank, ich bin den müll los; mit dem oben genannten link ist eine deaktivierung problemlos möglich..!
Alles gauner..!
Mein schaden: Etwa € 40.00


----------



## zaphod (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hi,

ich habe seit etwa 2 Wochen täglich mehrere SMS von der Rufnummer 33233 erhalten, Inhalt "Denk dran"

Heute bekomme ich meine letzte tmobile Rechnung über 70€ 
Normal sind etwas über 50€ - ich meine Rechnung aufgerufen und siehe da, Rechnungsbetrag net mobile AG 20,93€

Ich sofort hierher und nach Anleitung (allerdings nicht mit goPay, sondern auf sendasms.net) Passwort angefordert und gekündigt, Bestätigungs SMS ist gekommen: Dein GOLD_TOPSMS Abo ist gekündigt!

Allerdings in der gleichen Minute eine neue Nachricht erhalten mit dem Inhalt: Antworte kostenlos mit JA - Dein Produkt kommt sofort. FUNSMS Abo (2.99€/Woche). Ende: stop FUNSMS wap.yeppyepp.mobi

und 1 Minute später:

NICHT VERGESSEN! Einfach kostenlos mit OK an 33233 antworten und Dein Produkt von wap.yeppyepp.mobi kommt sofort

wieder eine Minute später:

JETZT einfach kostenlos JA an 33233 und Dein Produkt von wap.yeppyepp.mobi ist ganz nah!



Ich kotz gleich - die gehn mir ganz schön auf die Nxxxx. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß ich jetzt nicht WIEDER ein neues Abo an der Backe habe, aber weiter von denen abgenervt werde.


WIE kann ich DIES abstellen?


Ich hab schon bei der TKom angerufen (da jeder Versuch auf deren Seite mikt Kontakt oder Impressum oder Ihre Rechnungsersteller mit einem 404 Fehlercode beantwortet wird) und ca 12 Minuten in der (zum Glück kostenlosen) Warteschleife gehangen, bis mir eine freundliche Callcenter-Mitarbeiterin erklärte, daß Sie da auch nichts machen könne. Eine Sperrung Ihrerseits würde sich nicht auf etwas auswirken, was vor dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt abgeschlossen worden wäre.

Ich Ihr versucht zu erklären, daß ich weder irgendein Abo noch sonst irgendeinen Vertrag mit dem Rechnungssteller abgeschlossen habe. Sie könne mir lediglich raten, bei diesem net-mobile-ag anzurufen und telefonisch zu kündigen. Die Nummer (eine 01805er) könne sie mir gerne mitteilen. Auf die Frage, welche Gebühr denn auf die Nummer erhoben werde, antwortete sie lapidar, zwischen 0,50€ und 4,95€, je nach Anbieter.

Als ich meinte, daß es unmöglich sei, daß solche Anbieter von der TKom unterstützt werden, meinte sie, ich wäre nicht der einzige, der sich beschwert, aber unternommen würde nichts. Sie sagte dann abschliessend nur, daß ich selber wissen müsse, ob ich den Rechnungsbetrag NICHT zahlen werde und daß ich mich dann auf Mahnschreiben einstellen müsse.


Ich habe nun eine email an net-mobilrAG geschickt, in der ich sie auffordere es zu unterlassen, weitere sms-Nachrichten an meine Mobilfunknummer zu senden. Mir blieb allerdings nichts andere übrig, als meine Realnummer zu nennen, da ich es ja ansonsten auch gleich hätte lassen können, denen IRGENDWAS zu schreiben.

Mein Tag heute ist mal wieder richtig schön gelaufen :roll:


----------



## zaphod (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Achja, nochwas. Auf meiner Rechnung ist zwar der Anbieter net mobile AG aufgeführt, der Dienst sendasms läuft aber unter guerilla mobileberlin gmbh - seht selbst:







Ich habe jetzt an diese emailadresse nochmal die gleiche mail geschickt. Ich hoffe, daß ich jetzt endlich meine Ruhe vor denen habe.

Muss ich noch irgend etwas SCHRIFTLICHES, wie einen Widerruf oder eine Kündigung oder sonstwas an irgendwen schicken, um mich etwaig abzusichern?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

hey Ralph, vielen Dank für den Link. Habe kurz die TAN angefordert und schwups konnte ich mein Abo ( das ich niemals eingerichtet habe) löschen. Bin trotzden 15,-€ ärmer geworden. Danke


----------



## zaphod (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Nach einem längeren Telefongespräch mit der Telekom, bin ich wieder fast am Anfang :-(

Auf den Hinweis, daß ich lediglich den Rechnungsbetrag über meine eifon-Rechnung zu begleichen und NICHT den geforderten Betrag von dem sms-Abo-Anbieter überweisen werde - teilte mir die Telekom-Mitarbeiterin mit, daß ich dann mit einer Mahnung, verbunden mit Mahnkosten, sowie bei Nichtbegleichung der gesamten Rechnung, mit einer Sperrung meiner SIM-Karte rechnen muß!

Was ist das denn für ein Verein? Werde ich jetzt tatsächlich gezwungen, de Betrag zu begleichen? Ich finds gelinde gesagt eine ganz schöne Saxxxxx, daß die TK nicht nur die Kram unterstützt, sondern auch noch bei der Eintreibung der Neppgelder hilft und erpresst! Ich bin grad richtig sauer... (und weiß nicht, was ich jetzt machen soll) - auf der einen Seite sehe ich überhaupt nicht ein, solche Leute finanziell zu unterstützen - auf der anderen Seite bin ich aber auch auf mein Handy angewiesen und kann eigentlich NICHT mit einer Sperrung meiner Karte leben???


----------



## AnjaAngel (1 August 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

hi,

ich bekomme alle 3 Tage irgendwelche komischen smsn, am Anfang stand:

du bekommst 1 App im Blue_tipappsabo für 2,99EUR alle 3 Tage  GPRS.
Mehr:wap.yeppyepp.mobil

wie kann ich das stoppen, wenn keine nummer angegenem ist?
Die zocken mich voll ab!!!

bitte helft mir!


----------



## bernhard (1 August 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Die WAP-Adresse scheint falsch zu sein. Eine Webseite kommt mit wap.yeppyepp.mobi (ohne "l")

Hier steht was über Kündigungsmöglichkeiten, passt aber nicht genau:

http://wap.yeppyepp.mobi/terms/677780623/?id=0

(Die Zeile mit der Maus markieren und in die Adresszeile des Browsers kopieren)

Bleibt natürlich die Frage, wie man das auf den Hals bekommt und wer den Schaden ersetzt.


----------



## AnjaAngel (2 August 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

vielen Dank, es hat funktioniert, hab es gekündigt!!!

danke
Anja


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

danke für den link, top


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Danke für den link


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> ...



Danke

schaden 6 €


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hab unter dem Link:

goPAY: Abo Verwaltung

das Abo gekündigt und eine Bestätigung erhalten.

Ist zwar eine Frechheit, das ich ohne Vertragsgrundlage kündigen muß, werde aber in der Angelegenheit noch ein Fax senden und die Rückzahlung der Abo-Gebühren fordern.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Also ich hatte das auch, und zwar alle 3 tage 2,99€:! ich hab dann mal alles durgesucht und konnte es deaktivieren: Ich hab im web  https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/  eingegeben, da hab ich einen TAN angefordert.Mit dem konnte ich mich dann da einloggen und das abo löschen.
Hoffe klappt bei euch auch so.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

du hast recht es war dann einfach weg


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

ja da haste recht, des seh ich auch so und habe dasselbe problem wie ihr.
Also mich wunderts auch.....abzockerei!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
> 
> ...



Tausend dank...so hat es geklappt


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
> 
> ...



Das hat mich geholfen (It helped me!)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das auch, und zwar alle 3 tage 2,99€:! ich hab dann mal alles durgesucht und konnte es deaktivieren: Ich hab im web  https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/  eingegeben, da hab ich einen TAN angefordert.Mit dem konnte ich mich dann da einloggen und das abo löschen.
> Hoffe klappt bei euch auch so.



auch mir hat der Link geholfen und es war einfach we*g*


----------



## andyli (21 September 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

ich bin auch opfer dieser b[ edit] und muss feststellen, dass wohl "Stayfriends" [ edit] 
motor ist. Hier das impressum von bob mobile:


Geschäftsführung: [ edit] 
Registergericht: Berlin 
Registernummer: HRB 11666 7B 
Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer gemäß §27a UStG: DE 264719846


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde,

bin heute auch in die Abo Falle bei [noparse]sendasms.net[/noparse] getappt.

Mir ist es aber aufgefallen und hab direkt nach der Kundigungsmoglichkeit gesucht und gefunden. Abo ist gekundigt. Bin gespannt wieviel ich bezahlen muss. Denke nur 3 EUR!!! Habe meinen Netzbetreiber angewiesen per Nachricht (via Internet) das er Zahlung an das Unternehmen nicht durchfuhren soll.

Grusse


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Vielen Dank für den Link.
Schaden ungefähr 70euro, hab jetzt erst nach 2 Monaten gecheckt was da los war.
Das Geld sollen die behalten, war wirklich clever gemacht. Hut ab.

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch das Problem mit dieser Nummer... laut der website, wo man das Abo abmelden kann: https://gopay.net-m.net, hab ich ab dem 03.10. abonniert... ich kann mir auch nicht erklären, wie das passieren konnte... ich habe das jetzt online abgemeldet und hoffe wirklick, dass es dabei bleibt. Mein Schaden 14,95 seitdem. Ich schätze die Kohle ist weg... werde mich trotzdem bei der Missbrauchsbehörde melden.
Danke für die Recherche und Tipps!!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe mich heute an die Netzagentur gewandt. Dort liegt noch keine einzige schriftliche Beschwerde vor, außer meiner per mail. Wenn sich nicht alle die Mühe machen sich dort hin zu wenden, wird den Gangstern nie das Handwerk gelegt!
> Gruß
> Martin



Tja, ich habe bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen... die Nummer war ja in einem früheren Beitrag... die sagen aber, die haben nichts damit zu tun, da das Abo wohl über das Internet entstanden ist... ich weiß jedenfalls nicht wie es bei mri sonst dazu gekommen sein kann


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo, mein Sohn 10 Jahre alt hat auch so ein Abo auf seinem Handy, er weiß nicht wie es passiert ist, wahrscheinlich auf einer Internetseite eingefangen!!! Er hat es natürlich nicht verstanden, was da passiert ist.

Ich habe gerade unter goPAY: Abo Verwaltung gekündigt und sofort eine Bestätigung bekommen!!!

Weiterhin habe ich mein Geld zurückgefordert und warte jetzt mal ab! 

Vielen Dank an alle die hier schreiben und somit anderen helfen!!!

Lg Karin


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> bei der Missbrauchsbehörde melden


Die ist übrigens gleich neben dem Beschwerdeamt, gegenüber dem Meldebüro. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Also ich bin leider auch "Opfer" dieser Firma geworden, aber dank dieses untenstehenden Links hats sich die Sache ganz schnell und ohne probleme gelöst! Vielen Danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 November 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 33233(was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

ich bin auch opfer geworden alle 5 minuten krieg ich ne sms dass ich auf irgendwas antworten soll für 2,99in der woche 
kotzt echt an!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ihr solltest mal Eure Söhne und Töchter etwas mehr kneten und nicht zu viel an das "Unfassbare" denken. Bei manchen ist ein Holzspielzeug eher angebracht als ein supertolles Handy, dass möglichst bunt sein sollte und ausser zahllosen "Original-MP3" natürlich auch in allem anderen gegenüber den Kiddies bestechen muss. Alles wohl erzogene Unschluldslämmer ..... ja .... ja ..... "denn sie wissen sehr wohl was sie tun"


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Dort lässt sich auch etwas zum Kunden- und Verbraucherschutz nachlesen, dass sich u.U. nutzen lässt.

http://www.convisual.de/fileadmin/docs/verhaltenskodex_01.pdf


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Auch hier meine Bitte an die Damen und Herren

*Unregistriert* *Gast*
* 					Beiträge: n/a*

Eine Registrierung würde die Kommunikation exorbitant erleichtern 
Man weiß dann nämlich wer wem auf welchen Post antwortet ...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Nach der gestriger Kündigung des Abos habe ich der Firma folgende Mail geschrieben:
"Guten Tag,
angeblich hat mein minderjähriger Sohn am 16.07.2009 das o.a. Abo bei "87836" bestellt. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt werden 2,99 EUR von der Telefonkarte seines Handys abgebucht. Ich bitte darum, mir bis zum 01.012.2010 einen Beleg zukommen zu lassen, aus dem hervorgeht, dass er dieses Abo mit meinem Einverständnis bestellt hat.
Sollten Sie diesen Nachweis bis zum 01.12.2010 nicht führen können, fordere ich Sie auf, die abgebuchten Beträge in Höhe von 2,99 EUR/Monat x 17 Monate = 50,83 EUR auf das nachstehende Konto zu überweisen: ..."

Heute bekam ich auf die Mail folgende Antwort:
"Sehr geehrter Herr xy,

die net mobile AG ist im Premium SMS Bereich in erster Linie technischer Dienstleister und stellt ihren Kunden u.a. einen „firstlevel“ CustomerCare Service, die Plattformtechnik sowie die Kurzwahlen für diverse Dienste zur Verfügung.

Im vorliegenden Fall sind die Kosten für die Inanspruchnahme der Dienste bei der Bob Mobile Deutschland GmbH angefallen. Aus diesem Grund wurde Ihr Anliegen dahin zur weiteren Bearbeitung übermittelt. Die net mobile AG übernimmt lediglich die technischen Dienstleistungen rund um die Bezahlmethode goPay.


Über die Mobilfunknummer 017xxxxxxx wurde am 16.07.2009 um 12:40 Uhr der Dienst BOBMOBILEAPPZ beauftragt. Dieser Abo-Dienst wurde am 17.11.2010 gekündigt.

Bei dem o.g. Dienst handelt es sich um ein wöchentliches Abonnement zur Nutzung von Produkten wie beispielsweise Hintergrundbildern, Spielen, Klingeltönen oder Handyapplikationen. 

Bevor die Beauftragung des Abo-Dienstes angenommen wurde, haben wir den Nutzer der betroffenen Mobilfunknummer per SMS aufgefordert, den Auftrag durch Eingabe des per SMS mitgeteilten Passwortes im Internet zu bestätigen. Hierbei wurde der Mobilfunknutzer gleichzeitig auf die Nutzungsbedingungen und die AGB hingewiesen.

Das entsprechende Produkt wird per SMS (Dienstmitteilung) an den Nutzer der o.g. Mobilfunknummer gesandt, womit die Auslieferung erfolgt und die Inhalte zum Herunterladen zugänglich gemacht werden. Somit hat der Nutzer der Mobilfunknummer stets Zugriff auf die Inhalte des Abos.

Sie teilen uns mit, dass Ihr minderjähriger Sohn das betreffende Mobiltelefon genutzt hat. In diesem Fall müssen wir darauf hinweisen, dass unabhängig davon, ob es sich um ein Vertrags- oder ein PrePaid-Handy handelt, ein entsprechender Vertrag mit einem Mobilfunkunternehmen geschlossen wird und diese Anbieter keine Verträge mit minderjährigen Personen schließen. 

In diesem Zusammenhang gehen wir davon aus, dass eine vertragsberechtigte Person den Mobilfunkvertrag abgeschlossen hat und das zugehörige Handy Ihrem Sohn lediglich zur Nutzung überlassen hat. Damit ist Ihr Sohn aber nicht der Inhaber des Mobilfunkanschlusses, sondern die Person, die den Mobilfunkvertrag abgeschlossen hat. Aus rechtlicher Sicht sind Fragen des Minderjährigenschutzes daher vorliegend nicht betroffen, da sich die Zahlungspflicht an einen Erwachsenen richtet.

Vor diesem Hintergrund bitten wir um Verständnis, dass wir einer Erstattung der gezahlten Entgelte nicht nachkommen werden.

Um zukünftig unerwünschte Dienste zu vermeiden, ein Tipp von uns: Setzen Sie sich bitte mit dem Mobilfunkanbieter in Verbindung und beauftragen für diese Handynummer eine Sperre für das „mobile Bezahlen“ bzw. der Mehrwertdienste.

Wir hoffen, wir konnten alle Fragen beantworten.

Bitte wenden Sie sich zukünftig zu diesem Sachverhalt an die Bob Mobile Deutschland GmbH, Malkastenstr. 3, 40211 Düsseldorf, vorzugsweise per E-Mail unter [email protected] mit Angabe des o.g. Bearbeitungszeichens. 

Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Bob Mobile Kundenservice

Tel.: 01805 0500400
Fax: 01805 035 319
(0,14 €/ Min. aus dem dt. Festnetz, max. 0,42 €/Min. aus dem Mobilfunk)"

Alles klar!?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

hilfe wo kann ich diesen abo kündigen wie geht das??


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Danke Danke Danke!

Ich hab völlig blauäugig dieses vertrag abgeschloßen! Danke für den link zu paycontrol.info! der hats gebracht bins los!


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Bitte beachten >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...erhaupt-kuendigen-aber-wie-11.html#post326554


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Auch mein Sohn hat irgendwas verbockt. Er weiß natürlich von nichts...
Jetzt werden ihm ständig 2.99 Euro abgebucht.
Schnell die Nr.: 01805240077 anrufen und Abo kündigen. Habe die Nummer von
meinem Mobilfunkanbieter.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 November 2010)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch mein Sohn hat irgendwas verbockt. Er weiß natürlich von nichts...


Das war wahrscheinlich irgend was von BobMobile, wenn du bei NetMobile kündigen konntest.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte das Abo auch aber dank euren Link hat es geklappt es zu stoppen.Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich mein Geld was sich mittlerweile auf 75Euro beläuft zurück holen kann...Könnt ihr mir da helfen...

Vielen Dank und LG 

Ingo


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Ingo schrieb:


> .... könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich mein Geld was sich mittlerweile auf 75Euro beläuft zurück holen kann...


Theoretisch wenn du entweder den Anbieter anbettelst oder dich eines Anwalts bedienst, praktisch gar nicht!


----------



## Fratuschmatula (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Tach,

unsere Tochter hatte auch mal sowas merkwürdiges von denen, wo jede Woche 2,99€ abgezockt wurden.
Wir haben die einfachste Lösung gewählt: 
Da es sich um eine billige Prepaidkarte handelte, einfach Karte raus, neue gekauft (inklusive neue Nummer) und die alte durchgebrochen, sollen sie doch versuchen, im Nirvana oder in Bagdad abzubuchen. 
Seither ist Ruhe.
Beim Prepaidanbieter haben wir angegeben, das das Handy samt Karte  gestohlen wurde. War vor ca. 14 Monaten, kam auch nichts in Form irgendwelcher Rechnungen, Mahnungen etc.


----------



## Heiko (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ist natürlich rechtlich keine wirklich saubere Lösung und insofern eher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Fratuschmatula (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Weiß ich selber, aber denen ihre Geschäftsgebahren sind auch nicht sauber, von daher...sollen mir an der Tülle tuten!
Ich habe mit so Betrügern eher kein Mitleid!


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Fratuschmatula schrieb:


> Ich habe mit so _[Anbietern]_ eher kein Mitleid!


Mit dir muss man aber auch keines haben. Wo kommt man denn da hin, wenn man sich derart zu was nötigen lässt (Karte/Nummernwechsel), nur weil man das Unheil nicht anders abwenden kann.


----------



## Fratuschmatula (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ja, aber so habe ich mir massig Zeit gespart und den kurzen Dienstweg gewählt, finanziell hatte ich dadurch keinen Verlust und mir ziemlich viel an Porto gespart und die feine Gesellschaft guckt in die Röhre. So hab ich denen doch ein viel schöneres Schnippchen geschlagen, find ich zumindest.
Mich langweilt es einfach, mich mit denen rumzustreiten, ich habe ganz andere Sachen zu tun. Sollen sie doch nun versuchen, in Bagdad oder sonstwo  abzubuchen.
Siehe es doch von der positiven Seite, so wird wenigstens kein Papier verschwendet.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

ich hatte auch ein abo, und es wurde immer öfter abgerechnet und so.
dann habe ich eine e-mail an die oben genannte e-mail adresse geschrieben und bekam zur antwort das ich das abo auch selber kündigen könnte auf folgender seite :
Handyspiele, Klingeltöne, Logos und Videos von BobMobile.de

 das geht schnell und ist sofort gekündingt !


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

ich habe auch ein abo bekommen habe es unter go pay abo verwaltung gekündigt und habe mich an die bundesagentur für rufnummermissbrauch gewannt ob es was nützt weiß ich nicht kann man nur versuchen


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie kündigt man das abo von dieser nummer? jede woche kommt eine sms von denen und drin stheht : Es wurden 2.99 für dein Abo gebucht.



wer macht so ne scheisse  .. 
diese be****** haben auch mich erwischt und jetzt sitze ich aug 100 €
!"wer sind diese a****löscher"! ich will mein geld zurück !!!!!!!!!!!

_EDIT (DF): Bei allem Frust-Verständnis, Fäkalsprache entfernt._


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...!"wer sind diese a****löscher"! ich will mein geld zurück !!!!!!!!!!!



Bitte ein bißchen Mäßigung, auch wenn Du hier anonym schreiben kannst mußt Du nicht so entgleisen


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

auf der Seite https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/ wird nach der TAN gefragt.woher kriegt man die Nummer? und ich bekomme jede Woche so eoinen Text "Z®êj" statt irgend welche versprochenen Produkte


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2010)

*Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> woher kriegt man die Nummer?


Du musst unter dem Link bei der Seite https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/ erst eine TAN mit deiner Handynummer anfordern. Die wird dir per SMS gesendet und die trägst du dann in dem Web neben der Handynummer ein.


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aber wie?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... und die trägst du dann in dem Web neben der Handynummer ein.



Und näXte Woche schreibt er dann einen Post "Hilfe mir wird jede Woche 4,99 abgebucht"


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

...das ist ja wahrscheinlich schon der Fall! Dem Argument, dass durch Eingabe der Daten beim goPay-Support-Portal ein Abo ausgelöst werden würde, könnte ich an dieser Stelle nicht folgen.


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Na ja, abgschlossen schon - und durch die dann erst TAN bestätigt.
Vielleicht gipps ja tatsächlich einen Anbieter der noch auf die TAN wartet


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ich hab auch von dieser Nummer ein Abo bekommen und frage mich woher die überhaupt meine Handynummer haben dank dem Link konnte ich das Abo schnell kündigen aber ich wollte trotzdem einen der Mitarbeiter anrufen um jemanden für den ganzen Ärger büßen zu lassen. Natürlich war nie ein Mitarbeiter frei. Aber irgendwann komm ich durch und dann... oh ja.. XDDDD


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ich habe zum Glück diese Seite gefunden und den Link zur Abo Verwaltung.
Leider habe ich auch schon fast 15.- Euro verloren. 
Auf der Seite von der Abo Verwaltung steht ja der Dienst für den das Abo sein soll.
Es war für einen IQ test den ich mal gemacht habe, (die Lösung kommt auf Handy) allerdings  hatte ich nicht abgebrochen als da stand das der Dienst was kosten soll. Dennoch ist das Abo abgebucht worden. Ich werde in Zukunft noch besser aufpassen und solche Bauernfänger lieber meiden.

Danke nochmal für den Link er hat mir wenigstens weitere kosten und Ärger erspart.


----------



## Reducal (26 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...für einen IQ test den ich mal gemacht habe, (die Lösung kommt auf Handy) allerdings  hatte ich nicht abgebrochen .... Dennoch ist das Abo abgebucht worden.....





Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....nicht abgebrochen als da stand das der Dienst was kosten soll.


Klingt doch logisch, oder? Und der Preis stand nur zum Spaß dabei.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie kündigt man das abo von dieser nummer? jede woche kommt eine sms von denen und drin stheht : Es wurden 2.99 für dein Abo gebucht.



Klicke auf : https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/index.php
Beantrage ein TAN. Dieses bekommst du über eine SMS, dann logge dich ein. 
Die Kündigung ist dann ganz einfach!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hi leute also ich habe da auch eine sms bekommen gestern und habe auch nichts geantwortet auf die sms von goPay: glückwunsch ihr abo wurde aktiviert. ich glaube erst wenn man die nummer und den tan(bei dem link in der sms) eingibt dann wird es bestätigt oder irre ich mich? Lg


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...ich glaube erst wenn man die nummer und den tan(bei dem link in der sms) eingibt dann wird es bestätigt oder irre ich mich?


Kommt drauf an! Wer mobiles Internet gleich am Handy nutzt, muss weder die Handynummer noch eine TAN eingeben. Wer aber ein Angebot über das Internet am Computer verwendet, muss zuerst seine Handynummer dort eintragen, bekommt dann auf die Nummer eine SMS mit der PIN und die wiederum ist zur Aktivierung wieder in ein Internetfenster am Computer zu schreiben (soweit die Theorie!)


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> E-Plus Premium SMS Suche



wie kann mann kündigen erhalte immer nachrichten von yeppyepp.mobi


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo,
auch mich hat es erwischt mit diesem Abo von der Nummer 87836.
Ich habe diesen Abodienst auch unter goPAY Abo Verwaltung deaktiviert.
Mal sehen, ob es klappt.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Bundesnetzagentur.de informieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute morgen, nachdem ich bei meinem Handy wieder Telefon aktiviert hatte auch die Nachricht bekommen, dass ich angeblich ein Abo bei wap.yeppyepp.mobi abgeschlossen hätte, damit ich alle 3 Tage ein App für je 2,99€ bekomme und siehe da, ich habe auch nur noch 6,68€ obwohl ich letztens noch 9,6x€ hatte und in der Zeit nichts "verbraucht" hatte.
Von wo die SMS kam, kann ich nicht herausfinden, bzw. von der Nummer "Passwort", ich kann mit meinen Handy keinen weiteren Mitteilungsdetails anschauen und wenn ich antworten möchte, ist keine Nummer vorhanden.

Ich frage mich gerade, woher die meine Nummer wissen. Ich bin ein nicht gerade unvorsichtiger Benutzer und kenne mich auch mit Internet und Computer recht gut aus (und ich sage dass nicht einfach vor mir hin) ich weiß, wie man sich im Internet verhalten soll und auch, dass ich meine Nummer nirgendwo eingetragen habe - ich nutze auch keine Kommunikations- oder Datendienste, ich surfe nur ab und an zu Hause über W-Lan ins Internet herum.

Ich habe schon versucht über goPay und 33233 versucht zu kündigen, jedoch habe ich bei denen kein Abo. Anscheinend muss ich denen direkt (Yepp Yepp) eine E-Mail schreiben - damit sie die ignorieren...
Ich würde dann direkt meinen Mobilfunkbetreiber (Congstar) schreiben, dass mir einfach so Geld abgezogen wurde und wenn es nicht wieder passieren sollte...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Andreas schrieb:


> Ich habe schon versucht über goPay und 33233 versucht zu kündigen, jedoch habe ich bei denen kein Abo. Anscheinend muss ich denen direkt (Yepp Yepp) eine E-Mail schreiben - damit sie die ignorieren...


...was sollen die ignorieren? Du schriebst doch selbst schon den Link zu Angebot, also wende dich direkt an (richtigen) den Anbieter:



> Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH
> Pfuelstrasse 5
> 10997 Berlin
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Danke,
ich sag es mal so: Die behaupten, ich habe angeblich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen, dann würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn sie sagen, sie hätten meine E-Mail angeblich nie bekommen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

hallo... habe genau den gleichen misst auf meinem handy. es werden fast täglich 2.99 €abgebucht ... wie ist der link , das alles verschwindet. ich bin ratlos. bitte um hilfe.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> bitte um hilfe.


Lies zwei Postings vor deinem nach!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

ich habe zwar kein abo bei 87836 aber mir werden auch ständig sms von 3233 geschickt diese kosten auch 2 euro ...ich habe auch kein abo am computer angenommen, wie kann ich diese sms stoppen?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Nachdem ich meine Handy wieder aufgeladen habe (Medion Mobile) bekam ich plötlich jeden zweiten tag eine SMS von 87836 von wegen ''Ihr Abo wurde mit 2,99 Euro gebucht.'' Nach der Zweiten abbuchung habe ich bei meinem Anbieter angerufen, die haben mir aber nach ca. 5 minuten eine weiter Rufnummer gegen an die ich mich wenden soll. Allerdings erst ab ''Montag'' & ich habe am Freitag angerufen.. Also vergingen wieder 2 Tage und es wurden wieder 2,99 abgebucht. Der Anruf am Montag war leider erfolglos denn es gingt keiner ran und ich habe ca. 8min gewartet (nur Musik).. dies kostete mich leider auch 49 Cent pro Minute. 
Ich glaube mein Anbieter also medion mobile / von Aldi stecken da mit diesen ''abzockern'' unter einer Decke, denn mir wurde nicht weitergeholfen und ich habe nie irgendein Abo bestätigt oder Unterschrieben. Mein Geld werde ich wohl auch nie wieder sehen. Für das ''Abo'' habe ich keine gegenleistung bekommen.
Mein Tipp: schreibt eine E-mail und kündigt euer nie bestätigtes ''Abo''.

ES IST WIRKLICH EINE FRECHHEIT SO KRASS ABGEZOCKT ZU WERDEN! INSGESAMT HAT MICH DAS ABO CA. 15 EURO GEKOSTET. AUßERDEM NOCH ZEIT, AUFREGUNG UND NERVEN!


----------



## Kinski (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Mein Sohn hat ebenfalls sich dieses "Abo" eingefangen (kotz). Der Link auf Seite 1 dieses Threads funzzt allerdings einwandfrei. Habe ein TAN angefordert, kam auch prommt per SMS. Mit dem TAN kann man sich dort einloggen und sieht die Abos auf die man reingefallen ist. Ein Deaktivieren der Abos geht problemlos und wird per SMS bestätigt.

Grüße
Kinski


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ich bin leider auch betroffen ( Vielen Dank für den Link zur Abmeldung!! Was würde ich nur ohne diese Info tun. Denn selbst auf der goPAY Seite ist nicht ersichtlich was das für ein DrecksAbo sein soll, dass ich mit meiner PREPAID Karte erworben haben soll....das habe ich noch nie gemacht und ich lese mir sogar kleingedrucktes durch um auf derartige Machenschaften im Netz eben nicht reinzufallen - so ein Abo habe ich niemals NIEMALS bestätigt.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo zusammen,
Hatte das gleiche Problem,aber der Tip mit goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
war super.
Tan geholt und deaktiviert,fertig.

Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Kinski (19 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Kinski schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat ebenfalls sich dieses "Abo" eingefangen (kotz). Der Link auf Seite 1 dieses Threads funzzt allerdings einwandfrei. Habe ein TAN angefordert, kam auch prommt per SMS. Mit dem TAN kann man sich dort einloggen und sieht die Abos auf die man reingefallen ist. Ein Deaktivieren der Abos geht problemlos und wird per SMS bestätigt.
> 
> Grüße
> Kinski



Habe leider feststellen müssen, dass für die Abo-Kündigung ebenfass noch einmal 2,99 abgebucht werden. Doch jetzt ist Ruh'! Habe mich eben mit der TAN noch einmal eingeloggt, die Abo-Deaktivierung besteht!

Grüße
Kinski


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

goPAY: Abo Verwaltung

Tan geholt und dann deaktiviert (Mülleimer)

Link von Seite 1 super danke


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
> 
> ...





danke für den link, hat supper geklappt, hab allerdings ein verlusst von fast 100€ -.-


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Dann würde ich trotz aller Freude daß das Abo vorbei ist das Geld zurückfordern. (Und das ggf auch mit juristischer Hilfe versuchen)


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Hallo, 

auch ich habe gerade eine Rechnung von meinem Handyanbieter erhalten, wo die net mobil mir irgendwelche Pakete ich Rechnung stellt die ich nie abgeschlossen habe. Die Telefonnummer um das ganze für die Zukunft erst einmal zu stoppen ist die 01805240077.
Die emailadresse für Rückerstattungen ist, so sagte mir die freundliche junge Dame am Telefon: [email protected]. Ich hoffe es hilft euch weiter. Das Abo so wurde es mir gerade per Sms bestätigt, wurde sofort nach dem Telefonat gestoppt, ob ich Aussicht habe den bereits abgebuchten Betrag zurück zu erhalten, weiss ich noch nicht. Aber die Email Adresse habe ich sofort für meine Forderung benutzt.

Ina


----------



## :D :D (6 März 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

ich habe dieses abo auch gehabt und ich habe es nie gebucht. danke für den link. ich bin so froh, dass ich es los bin, da ich erst 15 bin und das geld dafür nicht habe. danke noch mal an ralph.


----------



## meri (22 März 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Ich bekomme auch wöchentlich diese sms allerdings wird bei mir jedes mal 4,99 abgebucht!
Ich habe grade eine mail gesendet,wie auch da angerufen.Das wurde sofort gekündigt allerdings erhalte ich mein Geld nicht zurück, was einfach mehr als eine Frechheit ist!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
> 
> ...



!!!Also die gopay Seite ist sehr einfach und hilfreich, um diese Art von Abo sofort zu deaktivieren!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
> 
> ...



Also sehr zu empfehlen... der Link hilft wirklich !!!
Danke Ralph


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
> 
> ...



bei mir kommt nur : "Leider können wir Ihnen derzeit keine TAN zusenden."
wenn ich einen tan anfordern will auf der website...


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> bei mir kommt nur : "Leider können wir Ihnen derzeit keine TAN zusenden."
> wenn ich einen tan anfordern will auf der website...


Vielleicht haben die ihr System gewartet, probiers halt heute noch einmal oder frage bei dem Support an (Handynummer angeben, sonst ist keine Zuordnung möglich!)





> E-Mail: [email protected]
> Tel: 01805 - 24 00 77 (14 Cent/Minute aus dem dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Cent/Minute)


 Evtl. willst du ja was kündigen, das dort gar nicht besteht, weil du es womöglich mit einem anderen Anbieter zu tun hast.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link! Paar Sekunden und das Abo war weg ;P



Ich möchte mich auch ganz lieb für den Link bedanken Ralf, dass Abo ist endlich deaktiviert.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*

Den Link: https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/ hat aber die Net Mobile AG installiert, nicht der anonyme Ralle!


----------



## holdjack (6 Juli 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*
> 
> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ralph,
Dein Link hat mir die Handyrechnung gerettet. Ich habe vor einer Woche an einem Gewinnspiel von xbox live mitgemacht und musste meine Handynummer angeben, damit die mir mein Spielergebnis dorthin schicken können. Heute habe ich dann die 4,99 Rechnung bekommen. Dank Deines Links konnte ich es kündigen. Traurig, denn gebucht habe ich nichts....wie wohl alle hier.

Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Bento (6 Juli 2011)

Hi Susanne,

leider ist deine "Leichtfertigkeit" im Umgang mit deiner Telefonnummer genau das Problem, das alle haben. Bis vor kurzem war eine Telefonnummer nur zum telefonieren da und jetzt ist es auch gleichzeitig eine Kontonummer, bei dem jeder beliebig Zugriff hat, da die Mobilfunkbetreiber gerne mitspielen.
Leider ist das aber noch nicht jedem bekannt.

Ich hatte auch an dem Gewinnspiel von X-Box Live mitgemacht. Aber als die meine Telefonnummer haben wollten, wurde ich Stutzig. Genauso wenn jemand für "Informationen über Gewinnspielergebnisse" oder ähnliches, meine Wohnungsanschrift haben will, dann frage ich mich WOZU DAS DENN??
Das wird zu 99,9% nur zur Adresssammlung für Werbezwecke und Adresshandel benötigt. Daher gibt es da dann nichts in der Art von mir.

Maximal bekommen die eine Mailadresse die danach dann wieder gelöscht wird, wenn dort Müll rein kommt. Dafür erlaubt mir mein Provider eben mal eine weitere Adresse anzulegen und dann auch wieder zu löschen, wenn ich die für soche Aktionen mal benötige, um meine richtige Mailadresse clean zu halten.

Denk mal darüber nach, was alles mit solchen Angaben im Netz geschehen kann. Du wirst nur auf einen Bruchteil der Ideen kommen, die die Abzocker entwickeln


----------



## garfield2210 (7 Juli 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> *AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*
> 
> Vielleicht haben die ihr System gewartet, probiers halt heute noch einmal oder frage bei dem Support an (Handynummer angeben, sonst ist keine Zuordnung möglich!) Evtl. willst du ja was kündigen, das dort gar nicht besteht, weil du es womöglich mit einem anderen Anbieter zu tun hast.



Hallo erst mal ich hatte auch unberechtigter weise dieses Abo ich habe hier die einträge gelesen per e-mail eine saftige kündigung gschrieben mit ein paar drohungen das sie keine Abos an kinder dulden dürfen und schon habe ich die kündigung erhalten. Du mußt drohen mit Rechtsschutz und Minderjährigen das ist das beste die Zocken einen nur ab wo es nur geht. Lg ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen 
lg anne


----------



## Alex D. (8 Juli 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

habe genau dasselbe Problem, wie alle hier. Mein Internetanbieter Vodafone hat am 06.07.11 genau 15 Euro mehr abgebucht,als vertraglich vereinbart. Auf Nachfrage sagte man mir,das ein Drittanbieter namens GOPAY diesen Betrag für ein Abo geltend gemacht hat. Da ich zu tausend Prozent sicher weiss,das ich wissentlich kein Abo abgeschlossen habe, liess ich mir die Telefonnummer dieses dubiosen Unternehmens geben, um dort nachzufragen,ob die noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben! Die Dame bei der Servicehotline(01805240077) fragte mich doch tatsächlich,ob sie das ABO rausnehmen soll. Das bejahte ich natürlich mit dem Hinweis,nie eines abgeschlossen zu haben! Daraufhin meinte sie nur,das das öfter mal vorkommt,das man im Internet mal eine Maske anklickt, um sie zu schliessen und eigentlich ja eine Bestätigung zu einem ABO gibt!!! Ich war echt baff........indirekt gab man zu,das man für eine Abzockfirma am Hörer sitzt und ständig Beschwerden zu bearbeiten hat, Echt unglaublich. Sie versicherte mir,das ich eine Bestätigungsmail für die Kündigung bekomme. Auf die Frage,was mit den 15 Euro ist,die ja von Vodafone schon abgebucht wurden,sagte sie nur das das Geld wohl weg sei....ich mich aber darüber beschweren kann per Email!
Das wollte ich natürlich nicht akzeptieren. Also rief ich die Kundenhotline von Vodafone an. Dort machte ich dem Kollegen unmissverständlich klar,das ich nicht gewillt bin, einem Abzockverein wie GOPAY 15 Euro zu schenken. Ich setzte Vodafone davon in Kenntnis,das ich den kompletten Betrag zurückbuchen lassen werde und dann per Überweisung den korrekten und vertraglich festgelegten Betrag wieder zu überweisen. Also quasi abzüglich der 15 Euro! Daraufhin bat mich der Vodafone-Mitarbeiter kurz dranzubleiben....als er wieder da war, meinte er das er meinem Unmut verstehe und auch Vodafone die Firma GOPAY und Netmobile ein Dorn im Auge ist, sie aber leider nix dagegen machen können,weil es das Gesetz wohl zulässt,das die sowas machen!!! Er sagte mir,das wenn ich das mit der Rückbuchung veranlasse,das Vodafone dann den Restbetrag bei mir anmahnen wird und meine Internetverbindung gesperrt werden würde. Das wäre leider so und daran wäre nichts zu ändern! Zu guter Letzt bot er mir eine 10 Euro-Gutschrift auf die nächste RE an quasi aus Kulanz! Ich frag mich ernsthaft,wie es sein kann,dass Vodafone durch diese [xxx]vereine so in Bedrängnis gerät und sowas anbietet, nur um ihre Kunden wieder "ruhig zu stellen" !!! Da läuft doch was verkehrt Leute. Oder???? Für mich ist dieses Kulanzangebot ein Eingeständnis von Vodafone!!! Die wissen ganz genau,das ihre Partner Netmobile und GOPAY [xxx] sind....aber ganz offensichtlich können nicht mal die sich dagegen zur Wehr setzen. Was läuft da falsch in Deutschland???
Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt noch nicht,was ich machen werde. Nehme ich das Vodafone-Angebot an und bleibe nur auf 5 Euro sitzen??? Oder zieh ich das Ding durch und lass es drauf ankommen. Ich will einfach nicht,das diese Abzocker von mir 15 Euro für nichts bekommen!!!!!!!!!!! Was meint ihr???

[modedit by Hippo: Formulierungen entschärft]


----------



## Hippo (9 Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wieviel Nerven Du hast und wieviel Streß es für Dich wäre Deinem Umfeld eine neue Nummer mitzuteilen.
Respekt von mir daß Du überhaupt drüber nachdenkst Dir keine unberechtigten 5€ aus der Tasche ziehen zu lassen.
Wenn Du die Nerven hast - ziehs durch
*thumbs up*


----------



## Alex D. (9 Juli 2011)

Danke Hippo.....betrifft nur meine Internetverbindung. Da muss ich keinen meine neue Nummer mitteilen! Telefoniere ja nicht damit. Also halb so wild. Werde das Ding glaub ich durchziehen! Vodafone muss merken,das es nicht sein kann,das sie für diese [...] (hab ja keine Namen genannt Hippo) das Inkassobüro spielen.......oder sonst eben Kunden verlieren!!! Das ist dann die logische Konsequenz. Dieser Schweinerei muss endlich ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden. Werde mich auch an SAT1 wenden. Denke, die können aus der Sache ne Story machen. Hab in kurzer Zeit schon einiges an Infos sammeln können......


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2011)

Alex D. schrieb:


> Vodafone muss merken......


Wie alle anderen Provider in dieser Größenordnung ist auch Vodafone merkbefreit und verhaltensresistet im Einzelfall.


Alex D. schrieb:


> Werde mich auch an SAT1 wenden.


Das trifft sich ja gut, denn Sat1 ist Geschäftspartner von Vodafone.


Alex D. schrieb:


> Oder zieh ich das Ding durch und lass es drauf ankommen.


Ja aber bitte doch, hier gibt es unter 3. eine Anleitung: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter.


----------



## ... (9 Juli 2011)

Alex D. schrieb:


> Werde mich auch an SAT1 wenden.


SAT1 die vierte Gewalt im Staat...



Alex D. schrieb:


> Denke, die können aus der Sache ne Story machen.


Jau, wieder vor vergitterten  Toren und verschlossenen Türen  albernes Blech labern.


----------



## Teleton (9 Juli 2011)

> als er wieder da war, meinte er das er meinem Unmut verstehe und auch Vodafone die Firma GOPAY und Netmobile ein Dorn im Auge ist, sie aber leider nix dagegen machen können,weil es das Gesetz wohl zulässt,das die sowas machen!!!


Haha, was für ein Blödsinn. Vodafon hat mit den Drittanbietern (freiwillig) Verträge geschlossen. Danach können die Drittanbieter auf die Abrechnungssysteme zugreifen, die Forderungen werden dann von VF für knapp 77% des Nennwertes aufgekauft. Deshalb können die auch mit Sperre drohen, ist ja durch den Kauf(Abtretung) eine eigene Forderung geworden, wegen einer Fremdforderung könnten die ja gar kein eigenes Leistungsverweigerungsrecht geltend machen.


----------



## Alex D. (10 Juli 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Haha, was für ein Blödsinn. Vodafon hat mit den Drittanbietern (freiwillig) Verträge geschlossen. Danach können die Drittanbieter auf die Abrechnungssysteme zugreifen, die Forderungen werden dann von VF für knapp 77% des Nennwertes aufgekauft. Deshalb können die auch mit Sperre drohen, ist ja durch den Kauf(Abtretung) eine eigene Forderung geworden, wegen einer Fremdforderung könnten die ja gar kein eigenes Leistungsverweigerungsrecht geltend machen.


 
Danke für die Info! Werde meinen Vodafone-Vertrag sofort kündigen. Man man man......die haben echt alle nur Dollarzeichen in den Augen. Is das ne Scheiss-Gesellschaft!!!


----------



## Hippo (10 Juli 2011)

Alex D. schrieb:


> ... Werde meinen Vodafone-Vertrag sofort kündigen...



Die anderen sind auch nicht besser ...
Beachte bitte daß Du Dir beim nächsten mal GLEICH eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten läßt.
Damit verhinderst Du von vornherein daß Dir der Provider wegen angeblicher Abos & Co Deine Mobilfunkrechning belastet.
Wenn dann einer was von Dir will muß er sich direkt an Dich wenden und Du läufst nicht Gefahr wenn Du Dich bei unberechtigten Forderungen wehrst daß Dir das Handy gesperrt wird


----------



## Alex D. (10 Juli 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die anderen sind auch nicht besser ...
> Beachte bitte daß Du Dir beim nächsten mal GLEICH eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten läßt.
> Damit verhinderst Du von vornherein daß Dir der Provider wegen angeblicher Abos & Co Deine Mobilfunkrechning belastet.
> Wenn dann einer was von Dir will muß er sich direkt an Dich wenden und Du läufst nicht Gefahr wenn Du Dich bei unberechtigten Forderungen wehrst daß Dir das Handy gesperrt wird



Ja das werd ich auf jedenfall machen Hippo!


----------



## Teleton (10 Juli 2011)

Achtung nicht bei allen Providern ist eine Drittanbietersperre möglich. Warum sollte man auch seinen eigenen Vertragstaschendieben den Zugriff verbieten.


Hippo schrieb:


> Die anderen sind auch nicht besser ...


Ja, aber die haben immerhin noch keine Geschichten von wegen "wir werden vom Gesetz gezwungensowas abzurechnen" erzählt.

catch23 hat an anderer Stelle eine wunderschöne Geschichte zu dem Thema geschrieben


catch23 schrieb:


> *AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*
> 
> Das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte, die mir letztes Jahr passiert ist. Ich war in der Fußgängerzone und wollte gerade Geld in den Zigarettenautomat werfen. Da kam jemand von hinten und hat mir einen 5-Euro-Schein aus dem Geldbeutel geklaut. Ich bin ihm hinterher, er setzte sich in ein Café. Ich rufe die Polizei. Da steht er auf und klaut seinem Tischnachbarn 5 Euro. Ich rufe noch: "Hey, der klaut ihnen gerade 5 Euro", aber der hat nicht reagiert. Dann kam die Polizei. "Ja", sagten die Beamten, "das ist der 5-Euro-Olaf, der klaut allen möglichen Leuten 5 Euro". "Was, sie kennen den?", fragte ich. "Warum wird er nicht festgenommen?". "Naja", sagte der Polizist, "wenn wir ihn festnehmen wollen, behauptet er, dass er Fritz heißt". Aha. Ich wollte protestieren, aber da meinte der Polizist: "Wir schreiben sie jetzt einfach in die Olaf-klaut-nicht-mehr-Liste, dann darf er ihnen keine 5 Euro mehr klauen".
> Ich ging nach Hause und freute mich. Seitdem hat er mir keine 5 Euro mehr geklaut. Aber gestern, da kam wieder so einer, der klaute mir gleich 10 Euro. Als ich die Polizei rief, da waren die Polizisten total sauer und meinten "Machen sie uns nicht so viel Arbeit, Mensch. Wir schreiben sie jetzt einfach in die Taschendiebliste, dann klaut ihnen der 5-Euro-Olaf keine 5 Euro mehr und der 10-Euro-Hans keine 10 Euro mehr".
> Ich war glücklich und freute mich, in einem Land zu leben, in dem alles so gut geregelt ist. Das wollte ich dann meiner Freundin erzählen, aber mein Handy war geklaut. Ich fand dann einen Typen an der U-Bahn stehen, mit meinem Handy. Ich fragte ihn "Was machen sie da mit meinem Handy?". Da sagte er, "Hey, ich bin Handy-Klaus und hab gerade ein Treffen mit 5-Euro-Olaf und 10-Euro-Hans abgemacht, wir saufen heute Schampus, weil die Geschäfte so gut gehen. Der Polizeichef kommt auch vorbei.". Ich habe ihn dann gebeten, mich in die keiner-klaut-dein-Handy-Liste zu schreiben und wünschte ihm viel Spaß.


----------



## Vivienne (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe in dem Fall von sendasms.net reingefallen. Die haben mir eine sms geschickt, laut dem muss ich 4,99€ pro Woche bezahlen. Ich habe mich in der Seite von Konto Verwaltung eingelogt, dann Online Kündigung bestätigt. Gerade habe ich die Service Nummer angerufen, die Antwortmachine hat mir mitgeteilt, dass meine angegebene Nummer keine Kunden von ihnen ist. Kann ich jetzt schon ruhig schlafen, weil das beschissene Abo tatsächlich gekündigt wurde? Oder soll ich noch irgendwas tun?

Dank euch im Voraus für eure Antwort


----------



## Hippo (11 Juli 2011)

AGB Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> 13 Kündigung
> 13.1 Die Kündigung eines Abos zum Ende des Abo-Zeitraumes ist jederzeit möglich, ohne dass hierfür eine Kündigungsfrist zu beachten ist. Im Rahmen der Bestellung des Abos wird dem Kunden das Keyword mitgeteilt, mit dem die Kündigung des Abos erfolgen kann. Die Kündigung kann durch den Kunden folgendermaßen erfolgen:
> a. durch Übersendung des Wortes "stop" zusammen mit dem Abonamen (z.B. "stop club3") per SMS an die hierzu ebenfalls mitgeteilte Kurzwahl-Nummer, oder
> *b. durch E-Mail an [email protected]*, oder
> ...



Guggst Du mal ...
... die hervorgehobenen Zeilen
Ich würde d) wählen und das ganze per Einschreiben


----------



## Alex D. (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Hippo, ich habe am Freitag,den 08.07.11 bei der netmobile/GO PAY-Hotline angerufen und man bestätigte mir,das sie das ABO(welches ABO eigentlich???) rausnehmen und ich eine Bestätigungs-Email bekomme. Das hat mit eine Frau Gehrke versichert!!! Passiert ist bis jetzt noch nichts.......Soll ich da nochmal anrufen oder was würdest du machen?? Die Scheisse lässt mir nämlich keine Ruhe!


----------



## Hippo (11 Juli 2011)

Check das >>hier<< nochmal ab


----------



## tina2013 (13 Juli 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*
> 
> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> ...



hi Ralph!
danke für den link....scheint geklappt zu haben....hast du die abo gebühren zurückerhalten können oder ist das zwecklos?


----------



## Zatch (21 Juli 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*
> 
> Ich hatte an die Fa. "Bob Mobile Support Team"
> eine E-Mail an die Addresse: [email protected] gesendet.
> ...


----------



## Zatch (21 Juli 2011)

Der Anbieter ist leider verpflichtet das Geld zu kassieren. Tolles Gesetz! Um den zu entgehen muss man bei seinem Anbieter eine 3 Anbietersperre setzen dann kann nichts mehr passieren. Net Mobile ist leider nicht der einzige der so abzockt. Das Abo muss trotzdem gekündigt werden ob man es abgeschlossen hat oder nicht.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2011)

Verpflichtet ist er nicht ...
... aber gut verdienen tut er dran

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juli 2011)

Zatch schrieb:


> Der Anbieter ist leider verpflichtet das Geld zu kassieren..


Ein ähnliches Märchen wie die angebliche 6 Wochenfrist der Rückbuchung von unerlaubten Lastschriften.

Etwas oft genug wiederholen, dann glaubt jeder jeden Schwachsinn.


> Tolles Gesetz!


Gibt es nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juli 2011)

Doch der Anbieter ist verpflichtet das Geld zu kassieren, da er ja bereits den anderen bezahlt hat und sonst auf seinen Ausgaben sitzen bleiben würde und das will er natürlich nur sehr ungern.

Daher schnell die Mär herausgeholt, das es ein "Gesetz" ist. Nur eben keines der unsrigen Regierung. Aber das muss er ja nicht sagen....

Genaueres dazu siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


----------



## Goldfisch (24 Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen,
auch ich habe gestern meine VODAFONE Abrechnung bekommen. Unter der Bezeichnung " TRANSAKTION " werden mir 19,96 EURO in Rechnung gestellt. Beim Anruf bei VODAFONE wurde mir gesagt, dass dies Forderungen von " netmobile ag " sind und ich dort bestimmt ein ABO abgeschlossen hätte. Dies ist mir zu keiner Zeit bewußt. Beim Anruf bei " netmobile "  in Düsseldorf wurde mir gesagt, dass ich wirklich ein ABO bei ihnen hätte und die 19,96 EURO bezahlen müsse. Als ich dann klipp und klar sagte, dass ich niemals ein ABO bei " netmobile" abgeschlossen hätte sagte man mir, dass man mit sofortiger Wirkung das "ABO" stornieren würde.
FRAGE:
Was kann ich gegen solch ein Gebaren unternehmen. Muß ich die 19,96 EURO bezahlen oder kann ich die bei der VODAFONE Rechnung abbziehen????


----------



## Gast Kathy1977 (14 August 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*
> 
> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank ich konnte über diesen link nun endlich auch mein abo küngigen , jede woche waren es 4,99 das is echt übel

vielen dank


----------



## Akki Starcool (25 August 2011)

DAnke für Eure Hilfe. Ohne Euch hätte ich gar nicht gewußt, wie ich mit dem "Abo", das ich nie abgeschlossen habe umgehen soll und wie ich die Unkosten wegbekomme. Jetzt habe ich zumindest eine Kündigungsbestätigung.
Ich hoffe, dass sie es nicht weiter machen.
Es sind schon zu viele Euros für nichts den Bach runter.
Habe auch an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben. DA muss man was gegen tun. Die verdienen sich auf unserem Buckel dumm und doof.

Noch mal danke. Der Link funktioniert.


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2011)

Akki Starcool schrieb:


> ... DA muss man was gegen tun...



Dann fang an ...
... such Dir einen Anwalt der für diesen Streitwert das Klagen anfängt.
Du wirst feststellen daß Du da nicht sehr erfolgreich sein wirst.
Und genau das ist die Masche auf der hier geritten wird

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/deutschland-ist-ein-abzockerparadies-wie-kommt-das.32880/


----------



## Sassyre (12 September 2011)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für den Link. Ich konnte das Abo deaktivieren. Ich habe zwar keinerlei Bestätigungssms bekommen, aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus. Was mich sehr wunder ist, dass ich keinerlei App runtergeladen habe und vermute es kam über Facebook, also VORSICHT!


----------



## rollerbraut (20 September 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*
> 
> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> ...


hi, war ein guter tipp. Weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich zu diesem Abo kam


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2011)

rollerbraut schrieb:


> Weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich zu diesem Abo kam


Das sind die innovativen Geschäftsmodelle, die von politischen Entscheidungsträgern und dem Gesetzgeber in D getragen werden. Man will den Volks-Beschiss, den Heise z. B. > HIER < im Ansatz erklärt hat.


----------



## ts 61 (21 September 2011)

Ich habe es versucht aber es geht nicht . jede woche kommt eine SMS. Ihr Abo wurde mir 4.99€ gebucht . ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll kann mir da jemand helfen ? ich habe keine lust jeden monat 20€ zu bezahlen was kann ich machen ?


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2011)

Etwas mehr Input könnte der Lösungsfindung dienlich sein ...
... die foreneigene Glaskugel ist nämlich grad beim Polieren


----------



## coosw (11 Oktober 2011)

Mir hats mit mein Iphone erwischt.

Beim Serven während einer Schlaflosernacht war ich „zufällig“ auf eine Seite mit halb nackte junge Damen „gestoßen“ ( Man verzeihe) . Beim Berühren eines der weiterführende Bilder kam sofort ein SMS 

„Wir haben für Sie ein Abo eingerichtet Ihr Konto wurde mit 10€ belastet“

Kein Einverständniserklärung, Keine Ankündigung . Nichts

Aus dem Nichts kam dieses SMS.

Habe sofort mein Cache geleert und dem Handy ausgeschalten und dachte mir nichts dabei bis ich 7 x 24 stunden später wieder ein SMS bekam . wieder 10€ und tatsächlich wurden diese Beträge bereits weitergereicht und von T Mobile bezahlt.

Ich habe bei goPay nun angerufen und in der tat ziemlich problemlos mein abo kündigen können, allerdings sind die 20€ futsch. Von Österreich aus klagen wird nur teuer weshalb ich es mal versuche zu vergessen. Trotzdem eine Riesensauerei.


----------



## SibiHexi1990 (30 Oktober 2011)

Das is doch alles Fake hier, jeder der als unregistriert hier schreibt, ist wahrscheinlich der Anbieter selbst...

Komischerweise heißt es in jeder 2. Nachricht, der Link würde funktionieren... Niemals, dass er nicht funktioniert...

Mein Freund arbeitet auch bei Vodafone und diese TAN ist nur die richtige Bestätigung, für das ABO.

Also mal etwas nachdenken...

Bin auch betroffen und von mir kriegen die keinen CENT!

Danke


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2011)

> Das is doch alles Fake hier, *jeder der als unregistriert hier schreibt, ist wahrscheinlich der Anbieter selbst*...





> *SibiHexi1990*
> _Guest_



Aha ...
Schön daß Du Dich gleich outest


----------



## zoeoko (31 Oktober 2011)

So eine Abzockerei... ist eine Schweinerei. hab gerade anzeige gegen die firma erstattet..


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Oktober 2011)

Hatten wir heute schon nebenan:


> meinereiner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist schön, bestätigt die Forderung nach mehr Sicherheit beim Umgang mit den neuen Technologien und versorgt die Behörden mit den erforderlichen statistischen Werten. Nur das Ergebnis für den einzelnen sollte nicht mit zu hohen Erwartungen angepeilt werden.


----------



## machtsgitihrtrottel (14 November 2011)

Darf ich an dieser Stelle auf die offensichtliche Tatsache hinweisen DAS DIESES UND ANDERE FOREN DIE SICH MIT DER ABO-THEMATIK BEFASSEN MASSIV UNTERWANDERT SIND.

Und zwar von einer Heerschar fleißiger Schreiberlinge die das alles ja gar nicht so schlimm finden und sich ganz doll für die tollen links bedanken (gopay). Ihr seit mir schon alle die Oberdödel ...

Anzeige + Anwalt = Geld zurück

Ich persönlich fordere Schadenersatz, aber das bleibt jedem selber überlassen


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2011)

machtsgitihrtrottel schrieb:


> Darf ich an dieser Stelle auf die offensichtliche Tatsache hinweisen DAS DIESES UND ANDERE FOREN DIE SICH MIT DER ABO-THEMATIK BEFASSEN MASSIV UNTERWANDERT SIND.



Was rauchst Du denn?

Für andere Foren kann ich nicht sprechen, aber hier wandert niemand.


----------



## machtsgitihrtrottel (14 November 2011)

rollerbraut schrieb:


> hi, war ein guter tipp. Weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich zu diesem Abo kam



Ja genau, weiß eigentlich auch gar nix so genau, aber toller link und so vielen Dank auch.
Oh mann, was für verkommene Charakterschweine seit Ihr eigentlich anderen Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und dann auch noch Lügen zu posten. Großes Kino !!


----------



## machtsgitihrtrottel (14 November 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Was rauchst Du denn?
> 
> Für andere Foren kann ich nicht sprechen, aber hier wandert niemand.



Na wenn du meinst Heiko, weiterhin alles gute mit dir und dem Internet


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2011)

Du darfst auch gerne woanders trollen, wenns Dir hier nicht gefällt...


----------



## machtsgitihrtrottel (14 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Dann fang an ...
> ... such Dir einen Anwalt der für diesen Streitwert das Klagen anfängt.
> Du wirst feststellen daß Du da nicht sehr erfolgreich sein wirst.
> Und genau das ist die Masche auf der hier geritten wird
> ...



NIX ANWALT. ANZEIGE: BETRUG. FERTIG


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2011)

machtsgitihrtrottel schrieb:


> NIX ANWALT. ANZEIGE: BETRUG. FERTIG


Du hast offensichtlich nicht verstanden, wie das läuft. Macht aber nix. Kann passieren.


----------



## machtsgitihrtrottel (14 November 2011)

erst strafrechtlich, dann zivilrechtlich. Beste Grüße auch Heiko du alter Optimist ...


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2011)

machtsgitihrtrottel schrieb:


> erst strafrechtlich, dann zivilrechtlich. Beste Grüße auch Heiko du alter Optimist ...


Ich bin eher Realist.
Strafrechtlich kann ich Dir aber jetzt schon sagen, wie das ausgeht. Das Verfahren wird sehr schnell eingestellt werden. Wie immer.


----------



## Gastposter (14 November 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Was rauchst Du denn?


soll nach Brandenburg auswandern > http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article1315041.html
*



			Brandenburgs Landesregierung will sich für einen großzügigen Umgang mit Drogen einsetzen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2011)

@machtsgitihrtrottel

Mach weiter so, ein Alleinunterhalter mit dem Trollunterhaltungswert wäre teuer


----------



## jacky :* (17 November 2011)

Das ist ja vool der hammer was die mit einem da machen ABZOCKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
auf passen wenn man so einen sms bekommt sofort  auf LÖSCHEN drücken und kündigen ABER dan schnell !!!


----------



## Alex D. (30 November 2011)

Hallo Leute ,
gestern gab es endlich bei Akte 2011 einen Beitrag zu der Gopay-Abzocke ! Auch bei Facebook läuft diese Abzocke ab(klickt lieber nicht irgendein Video eines eurer Freunde an,um es anzusehen)Könnte ne böse Überraschung geben!!!......Ich wusste damals nicht,wo ich dieses angebliche Abo abgeschlossen haben sollte! Hatte mich damals auch an Akte gewendet mit diesem Thema...und wahrscheinlich nicht nur ich!!! In dem Beitrag hat Akte auch klar aufgelistet,das die Provider (Vodafone,Eplus,O2 und wie sie alle heissen) kräftig mitverdienen und diese Sauerei erst zur erfolgreichen Abzocke machen!!!! Ziehen ja schliesslich die bei den Abzockfirmen wie GOPAY aufgekauften Forderungen bei ihren eigenen Kunden ein. Man....wir Kunden sind denen echt sowas von egal!! Die wollen immer nur noch mehr Kohle machen.....sowas von traurig! AN ALLE HIER DEN TIP: Wer sich jetzt zu Weihnachten nen schönes Smartphone gönnt inclusive Internetflat, der sollte sich als Allererstes ne Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen von seinem Provider !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoffe, das diesen [XXX]firmen endlich das Handwerk gelegt wird.....

[modedit by Hippo: Wir wollen doch die Contenance bewahren ...]


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

Alex D. schrieb:


> ... AN ALLE HIER DEN TIP: Wer sich jetzt zu Weihnachten nen schönes Smartphone gönnt inclusive Internetflat, der sollte sich als Allererstes ne Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen von seinem Provider !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Guter Tip, predigen wir hier seit achtzehnhundertselbigsmal ...


----------



## Alex D. (30 November 2011)

Wenn man ne Drittanbietersperre drinne hat, dann passiert nichts mehr Hippo. Und ich habe keine Ahnung,warum du wahre Worte hier zensieren musst. Es handelt sich hier um nachgewiesenen Betrug! Das war gestern bei Akte vor Millionen Zuschauern zu sehen..... Und Betrüger sind für mich Verbrecher, so wie beispielsweise die [XXX] oder [XXX] oder wie immer sie auch noch heissen mögen! Und ich wüsste nicht,warum man das in einem öffentlichem Forum nicht auch kund tun darf.....

[modedit by Hippo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

Wenn Du Dich outest und im Zweifelsfall für die Rechtsverteidigungskosten aufkommst die das unter Umständen kostet gerne ...
War das jetzt deutlich genug?
Wir hier sind Privatleute die das in ihrer Freizeit machen ohne eine Rechtsabteilung wie Sat1


----------



## Alex D. (30 November 2011)

Hab ich verstanden Hippo ! Aber es wird jetzt nicht mehr lange dauern, und diese Drecks-Abzocker-Firmen, die in einem deutschen Rechtsstaat dafür irgendwann mal ein Gewerbe angemeldet haben, werden von der Bildfläche verschwinden! Zumindest überprüft Vodafone nach dem Akte-Beitrag jetzt das erste Mal ernsthaft die Glaubwürdigkeit ihres Geschäftspartners GOPAY !!!! Denn wenn es keine gierigen Provider geben würde,die den Hals nicht voll kriegen, und diese ergaunerten Abo-Forderungen billiger von GOPAY einkaufen, um sie dann mit Gewinn bei ihren eigenen ahnungslosen Kunden einzuziehen......RICHTIG......dann würde es keine Abzocke geben !!!! Hoffe mal, das die Akte da jetzt dran bleibt!!!


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

Optimist ...
Aber die Luft wird dünner und der Kampf härter


----------



## Alex D. (30 November 2011)

Korrekt Hippo !!!! Und wenn jeder sich gegen diese Abzocker wehrt , egal wie gering der Schaden auch sein mag (250tausend mal 4.99 Euro sind locker 1.25 Millionen Euro!!! Und soviele Abofallen-Opfer sind es in einer Woche locker), dann wird deren Luft immer dünner. Lasst uns gemeinsam diesen Abzockern das Handwerk legen. Jeder mit Handyvertrag auf jeden Fall eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen....und sagt es bitte weiter. Ob über Facebook Twitter oder was auch immer. All eure Freunde und Bekannten müssen das wissen.....Startet Aufrufe gegen diese Schweinebanden!!!!


----------



## vfb (1 Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen ich bin heute in ein abo falle getappt und wenn meine eltern das erfahren... ich hab ne sms bekommen wo drinne stand das für mich ein abo dienst eingerichtet wurde obwohl ich nichts akzeptiert habe. jetzt habe ich ne frage ich habe mir dann einen tan zusenden lassen und das abo etwa 15 min später deaktivier. jetzt meine eigentliche frage muss ich dann immer noch zahlen vielen dank im vorraus für eure antworten. würde mich freuen wen ihr schnell antwortet


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2011)

Wie wäre es mit a) mehr Info und b) der Anwendung der rudimentären Regeln deutscher Rechtschreibung wie z.B. Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
Diejenigen die hier nämlich Ahnung haben sind damit aufgewachsen und tun sich erheblich leichter mit dem Lesen der Posts.
>>> siehe auch http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/SoS


----------



## vfb (1 Dezember 2011)

Schuldigung. Also ich bin auf eine Seite gegangen und auf einmal kam eine SMS wo stand das ein Abo für mich eingerichtet wurde und dann war noch ein link angegeben wo man das Abo deaktivieren kann. Die Seite heißt goPay. Kennst du dich damit vielleicht aus? Bitte helft mir!!


----------



## vfb (1 Dezember 2011)

BITTE!


----------



## BenTigger (1 Dezember 2011)

Zeige deinen Eltern hier einfach diese Seiten, dann können sie sich vorstellen, das es auch dich ohne wirkliche Schuld ganz einfach treffen konnte.
Auf diese Abzockfallen sind auch schon gewiefte Erwachsene gestoßen, ohne das sie sich erklären konnten, wie das ganze zustande kommt.
Hier jedoch sollten auch deine Eltern aktiv werden, da Abos nur mit deren Einverständniss von minderjährigen abgeschlossen werden können. Sind sie nicht einverstanden, gibt es auch kein Geld... Wenn du deinen Eltern aber nichts sagts, dann kann es teuer werden, da die dann immer weiter abbuchen. Sprich mit ihnen und zeige ihnen das hier. Sie können dir am besten helfen, vor allem wenn der Handy-Vertrag auf ihren Namen läuft


----------



## vfb (1 Dezember 2011)

Kennst du dich vielleicht goPay weil da kann man das Abo deaktivieren oder meinst du das klappt nicht?


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2011)

Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen
Mehr haben wir auch nicht. Tun mußt Du es schon selber.
GoPay ist nur der Zahlungsdienstleister. Aber auf der Seite haben sich einige Nutzlosaboanbieter vereint.
Weiterhelfen kann Dir auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/posts/339194/


----------



## vfb (1 Dezember 2011)

Danke. Ich schaue mal wie es nächsten Monat wird wenn die dann immer noch Geld fürs Abo abziehen melde ich mich bei t-mobile.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Dezember 2011)

vfb schrieb:


> Ich schaue mal wie es nächsten Monat wird ....


Wenn du nicht zwingend Buchungen von Drittanbietern benötigst, dann könntest du auch über die s. g. Drittanbietersperre bei T-Mobile nachdenken. Dann gibt es keine weiteren Buchungen dieser Art mehr.


----------



## vfb (1 Dezember 2011)

Kostet das was? Ich denke das werde ich auch dann machen


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2011)

Nein, kostet nichts


----------



## vfb (1 Dezember 2011)

gut dann mach ich das dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite oder? Dann können doch keine Kosten mehr entstehen?!


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2011)

Drittanbietersperren gelten immer für die Zukunft. Das laufende Abo mußt Du trotzdem abstellen.


----------



## Alex D. (7 Dezember 2011)

Habe bei Eplus meinen Vertrag verlängert und dafür nen schönes Smartphone inklusive Internetflat bekommen. Bei Vertragsabschluss hab ich gleich die Dame darauf hingewiesen,das ich dann aber ne Drittanbietersperre benötige! Sie meinte,das sie das von hier aus nicht veranlassen kann....ich möge doch dann bitte nochmal die Kundenhotline anrufen! Das hab ich getan, und die sagten mir,das sie keine Drittanbietersperre einrichten können! Frechheit.....ich habe natürlich heute meinen Widerruf zur Vertragsverlängerung geschrieben. Bei Eplus ist es aus rein technischen Gründen bisher noch nicht möglich, eine Drittanbietersperre einzurichten! Sowas sollten sie dann aber ehrlicherweise auch sagen oder nicht? Wäre das der Fall gewesen,hätte ich mich nie auf ne Internetflat und nen Smartphone eingelassen! Die Scheisse kotzt mich echt an......


----------



## Hippo (8 Dezember 2011)

Alex D. schrieb:


> ....ich habe natürlich heute meinen Widerruf zur Vertragsverlängerung geschrieben....


Guter Plan - nur so lernen die Anbieter.
Ich hoffe Du schreibst das auch als Begründung mit rein


----------



## Alex D. (8 Dezember 2011)

Natürlich habe ich das Hippo !  Das waren meine Worte....."Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

leider muss ich hiermit von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen! Da ihr Unternehmen leider technisch noch nicht in der Lage ist, mir eine Drittanbietersperre einzurichten, um mich somit sicher vor dubiosen und ergaunerten Drittanbieter-Forderungen zu schützen, kann ich weder Smartphone noch Internetflat sorglos nutzen! "


----------



## Nadine Koml (10 Dezember 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe das heute erst mal festgestellt das ich auch von dieser abzocke betroffen bin da ich auf diese seite geschaut habe was das auf meier handy rechnung zu bedeuten hat mit diesen 4,99 euro 4x im monat zu bedeuten hat. ich abe auf meinen letzten rechnungen geschaut und das läuft schon seit 1nem jahr bei mir so. also handelt es sich bei mir um eie gesamt summe von 239,52 euro. was kann ich da machen? könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2011)

Nadine Koml schrieb:


> was kann ich da machen? könnt ihr mir da helfen?


Immer wieder das gleiche:


Hippo schrieb:


> Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen
> Mehr haben wir auch nicht. Tun mußt Du es schon selber.
> GoPay ist nur der Zahlungsdienstleister. Aber auf der Seite haben sich einige Nutzlosaboanbieter vereint.
> Weiterhelfen kann Dir auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/posts/339194/


Du musst erkennzen, wer der Anbieter ist, der da wöchentlich in deinen Geldbeutel greift. Nur so kannst du zumindest erst einmal das Abo kündigen. Das Geld zurück holen zu wollen geht zwar (theoretisch) wäre aber ein eher als Kampf mit den Windmühlen zu bezeichnen. Hättest ja auch schon etwas früher schalten können.


----------



## Core17 (12 Dezember 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*
> 
> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## Core17 (12 Dezember 2011)

hey,
habe diesen link "goPay" direkt ausprobiert und DANKE!! es hat funktioniert. Man braucht zwar erst ne Tan-nr., die man direkt aufs Handy (endlich kostenlos) als sms bekommt. Nach dem Log-in sieht man sofort alle aktiven Abo´s, die man sofort auf Löschen setzen kann.


----------



## stuggi1982 (13 Dezember 2011)

also danke für die telefonnummer. es ging ganz unkompliziert am telefon. bei mir ist es gelöscht. gottseidank


----------



## vfb (13 Dezember 2011)

Wurde das abo bei dir gelöscht oder wurde es deaktiviert? Bei mir konnte man nämlich nur deaktivieren.
Ich hab jetzt die Drittanbietersperre drinn  aber t-mobile hat gesagt ich soll trotzdem nochmal goPay schreiben/anrufen und das Abo kündigen.

Hab goPay jetzt mal geschrieben. Mal sehen wie die darauf reagieren...

Hab goPay jetzt mal ne e-mail geschrieben. Allerdings habe ich mir dafür ne neue e-mail angelegt wo man Namen nicht sehen kann bzw. ich hab als Namen x und y angegeben. Mal sehen wie die jatzt darauf reagieren...

[modedit by Hippo: 3 Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Dezember 2011)

Namen und eMailadressen interessieren eh nicht, da der Anbieter und der Zahlungssystemer nur die gegenständliche Mobilfunknummer verarbeiten. Den Zirkus hättste die sparen können.


----------



## vfb (13 Dezember 2011)

Bei denen kannst du nie wissen... Ich hoffe das klappt auch


----------



## hamster1976 (14 Dezember 2011)

hallo, habe soeben die Service-Nummer von Net Mobile AG angerufen. Dort wurde sofort mein Abo gestoppt und mir per sms bestätigt. Mit ein wenig Nachdruck in der Stimme gehts!!!


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2011)

....ohne Kommentar aber auch!


----------



## vfb (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin echt HAPPY . Also ich hab goPay ne e-mail geschrieben, dass ich gerne das Abo kündigen wolle. Dann haben die mir geschrieben, dass das Abo bereits gekündigt sei, weil ich ja, sofort nachdem ich festgestellt habe das ich in die Abofalle getappt bin, das Abo deaktiviert habe: Dadurch wurde das Abo dann gelöscht. Das heißt ich muss jetzt nur die 4.99€ zahlen und dann ist es aus der Welt... 

Also : Wer bei goPay versehentlich in eine Falle getappt ist, so wie ich, sollte sich sofort einen TAN zusenden lassen und dann das Abo auf der eigenen Verwaltungsseite deaktivieren!

Viele Grüße vfb


----------



## gerfi (29 Dezember 2011)

obwohl ich es besser wissen müsste,habe ich gestern abend nach dem youtube besuch ein gewinnspiel(apple i pad) angeklickt,meine nummer eingegeben und den pin aktiviert....schon hatte ich das abo am haken!

die kündigung erfolgte über:
https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/index.php?logout


----------



## Dam (8 Februar 2012)

Ich hatte gleich Probleme. Seit November habe ich fast 30 Euro weggeworfen und jetzt gelost. Danke.

Ich müss Polizei sagen, um zu vermeiden ich werde jedes Woche das gleich haben.


----------



## bernd5 (12 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

will mich auch als Geschädigter outen. Wollte ein Popup "wegschieben" und habe draufgeklickt. Schon kam die Sms. 

Ich finde es im höchsten Maße beunruhigend dass eine Webseite, die man mit dem Handy aufruft die Handynummer herausfinden kann- habe mir bisher nie Gedanken darüber gemacht- muss ich demnächst mit Werbe-sms zu hunderten rechnen. Oder jede Seite die man ansurft behauptet einen Vertrag mit mir zu haben? 

Habe Klarmobil Postpaid- bin schon auf die Monatsrechnung neugierig.

Wenn mir klarmobil etwas in Rechnung stellen sollte werde ich nach die Abbuchung konsequent zurückgehen lassen und den um das Abo geminderte Betrag händisch überweisen. Ich halte eine Kündigung für überflüssig,(meine persönliche Meinung- keine Rechtsberatung)  da ich ja wohl mit einem Klick keine Willenserklärung abgegeben habe. Ich denke nicht dass ich mich mit irgendwelchen Drittanbietern auseinandersetzen muss- schließlich hat Klarmobil von mir eine Einzugsermächtigung bekommen und Klarmobil zieht das Geld ein. Hier kommt es nicht auf den Betrag an, sondern es geht ums Prinzip.

Bei meiner oberflächlichen Recherche habe ich gelesen dass eine Drittanbietersperre bei Klarmobil überhaupt nicht möglich ist- stimmt das oder gibt es doch eine Möglichkeit?


Liebe Grüße Bernd


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2012)

bernd5 schrieb:


> ...Wenn mir klarmobil etwas in Rechnung stellen sollte werde ich nach die Abbuchung konsequent zurückgehen lassen und den um das Abo geminderte Betrag händisch überweisen. Ich halte eine Kündigung für überflüssig,(meine persönliche Meinung- keine Rechtsberatung) da ich ja wohl mit einem Klick keine Willenserklärung abgegeben habe. Ich denke nicht dass ich mich mit irgendwelchen Drittanbietern auseinandersetzen muss- schließlich hat Klarmobil von mir eine Einzugsermächtigung bekommen und Klarmobil zieht das Geld ein. Hier kommt es nicht auf den Betrag an, sondern es geht ums Prinzip...







Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## puzzel78 (28 Februar 2012)

kündigen kann man angeblich auch hier
gopay.de/abo/

ich war eben auf der o. g. seite hab meinen tan bestellt und abo deaktiviert! nun mal gucken was passiert


----------



## Germany-girl (8 März 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow daanke  ich war erst einbisschen skeptisch ( wie schreibt man das? ) weil ich erneut meine Handynummer angeben musste, aber es war unheimlich einfach 
Ich hab einfach auch Abo kündigen gedrückt, ich weis zwar noch nicht ob es WIRKLICH geklappt hat, aber ich hoffe sehr und denke es hat geklappt .


----------



## noober (7 April 2012)

Hallo hab auch ein ähnliches Problem hbin dummerweise ausversehn ein Abo durch klicken auf einen button automatisch ohne daten eingeben eingegangen, mir wurde in der sms, dass das Abo erstellt wurde zum kündigen auf Gopay verlinkt, nun mache ich das was ihr hier sagte und gebe meine Vorwahl mit Handynummer ein und gopay sagte dass es die nummer nicht gibt, ich bitte um schnell hilfe (( bitte ! 
ich gebe immer ein : 0049163******* (bin bei Eplus)
wieso geht das nicht bitte schnell hilfe ;(
es geht darum die TAN zu bekommen


----------



## noober (7 April 2012)

Oke Problem gelöst, ich kann diese gopay TAN nummer nur bekommen wenn ich den Dienst am Handy nutze am Computer geht dies nicht (anfänger fehler) das Abo ist jetzt unter deabonniert, wenn ich nun endlich ruhe hab danke ich euch wirkllichen allen sehr DD
peinlich :/


----------



## SaMA (13 April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir ist das gleiche auch passiert. :-(

Ich habe gestern bei meinen Anbieter das mobile Bezahlen aktiviert, kurz darauf kam die SMS von Vodafone "Ihre Bezahlung bei iTouch ist erfolgt" Ich hatte vor ein paar Tage schon so eine Wilkommenssms. -da hatte ich mich auch schon gewundert.

Ich habe soeben diese Website gefunden http://www.itouchservice.de/AGB.
Bei Kündigen des Abos steht "SMS oder E-Mail mit entsprechenden Texte verschicken" und das Abo ist gekündigt. Habe dann auch gleich drauf die SMS erhalten. "Schade die haben sich abgemeldet"

So mal schauen ob das geklappt hat, hoffe es sehr.
Und ansonsten muss ich wohl mein Anwalt einschalten. Es kann ja nicht sein das man, mit dem Handy im Internet ist. Eine Werbungsseite wegklickt und die dann die Handynummer rausfinden. :-(

Vielleicht hilft Euch diesen Kommentar weiter.

Viel erfolg noch. :-D

Schöne Grüße
SaMa


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 April 2012)

Gehört zu denen da:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bemy-abo-kündigen.35487/page-2#post-337529
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...vor-buongiorno-gmbh.29580/page-12#post-346048


----------



## wüstenrennmaus (15 April 2012)

Herzlichen Dank für die vielen Tipps.Hatte das gleiche Problem mit meinem Sohn .Ihn habe sie auch mal eben 4.99 abgebucht .Er schwört kein abo gemacht zu haben.Habe jetzt gekündigt unter der Rufnr  o18o5-240077 unter angabe seiner Handy- nr.


----------



## Robert Müller Bauer (19 April 2012)

Gebt unter der jeweiligen Nummer "STOP All" , "STOP" oder "STOPP" ein um zu kündigen


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2012)

Robert Müller Bauer schrieb:


> Gebt unter der jeweiligen Nummer "STOP All" , "STOP" oder "STOPP" ein um zu kündigen


Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach funktioniert das aber nicht immer und nicht bei allen Abos. Außerdem ist die korrekte Zeichenfolge womöglich nötig. Aber probieren kann mans ja mal.


----------



## pinkladyloewe (25 April 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie kündigt man das abo von dieser nummer? jede woche kommt eine sms von denen und drin stheht : Es wurden 2.99 für dein Abo gebucht.


 
Hallo zusammen,​
habe mich ebenfalls mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt.​
Ihr könnt den Vorständen noch so oft schreiben wie ihr wollt. Es bringt nichts.​Das hat aber vor allem den Grund das net mobile AG keinen einzigen Dienst selbst anbietet.​
Meine Recherche hat ergeben das die net mobile AG lediglich ein Dienstleister ist für Firmen die solche zum Teil dubiosen ist.​Heißt, net mobile bietet unter anderem ein Bezahlsystem an (Gopay) mit dem Dienste über den Mobilfunkanbieter abgerechnet werde.​Die Mobilfunkanbieter arbeiten nicht nur mit net mobile zusammen.​Es gibt zig andere Firmen die Bezahlsysteme anbieten... Zb. Paypal und co. Net mobile ist eine davon.​
Das ist als ob ihr euch bei Vodafone und tmobile beschwert und da versucht über Xing irgendwelche Vorstände zu erreichen.​
Abgesehen davon muss ein Dienst mit einem Handy aktiv (!) aktiviert worden sein damit dieser abgerechnet wird.​Bei mir war es ein Spiel/Dienst/Applikation namens Web Mobile Spy 2.0 von Bob Mobile.​Habe haargenau recherchietr und konnte im endeffekt alles nachvollziehen und habe es mir beweisen lassen.​Ich konnte froh sein das die Dame bei der net mobile AG so freundlich war und mir alles in Ruhe erklärt und nachvollzogen hat.​
Ihr müsst euch schon genau erkundigen bevor ihr irgendwelche Menschen zu Rechtsanwaltspartys einladet um irgend eine revultion zu starten.​
Das Problem ist lediglich das net mobile auf der Rechnung auftaucht (wegen des Bezahlystems namens Gopay) und nicht der Anbieter des Dienstes. Zb. Bob Mobile usw.​Das sind auch die die Werbung mit den kleingedruckten Preisen machen.​Beenden kann man sowas übrigens auch via Internet unter www.gopay.de/abo, war ebenfalls ein Tipp der net mobile AG.​
Verschwendet also nicht eure Kraft und erkundigt euch erst vernünftig über solche Dinge.​


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2012)

Wenn es bei Dir so war - ok ...
Es gibt sicher etliche die sich ein Abo aus Neugier, Unachtsamkeit, Blödheit oder einer Kombination von allen Dreien einhandeln.
Es sind aber hier auch Mengen von Beschreibungen wie man zu so einem Abo auch ohne Wissen kommen kann.
Oder wie willst Du Dir ein Abo auf eine noch jungfräuliche Karte erklären, der bisher extremste Fall der mir bisher untergekommen ist ...


----------



## Teleton (25 April 2012)

> Verschwendet also nicht eure Kraft und erkundigt euch erst vernünftig über solche Dinge.


Weia, da hast Du Dir aber einigen Unsinn erzählen lassen.


> Abgesehen davon muss ein Dienst mit einem Handy aktiv (!) aktiviert worden sein damit dieser abgerechnet wird.


Wieso soll eine "Aktivierung" einen Vertrag über ein Abo begründen, wo wird über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt.


> lediglich ein Dienstleister ist für Firmen die solche zum Teil dubiosen ist


Warum sollen irgendwelche Dienstleister berechtigt sein fremder Anbieter Geld über meine Simkarte einzuziehen? Wer zwingt die zur Zusammenarbeit?
​


> Das Problem ist lediglich das net mobile auf der Rechnung auftaucht (wegen des Bezahlystems namens Gopay) und nicht der Anbieter des Dienstes. Zb. Bob Mobile usw.​Das sind auch die die Werbung mit den kleingedruckten Preisen machen.​


Dann sollen sie doch einfach die Finger von der Rechnung lassen.

​


> Ihr müsst euch schon genau erkundigen bevor ihr irgendwelche Menschen zu Rechtsanwaltspartys einladet


Haben wir. Lies mal §404 BGB


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2012)

Ich würde einfach sagen ...
... don´t feed the


----------



## Dominik89 (29 Mai 2012)

Hey,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Bei meiner Online Rechnung bei Vodafone habe ich gesehen, dass mir seit März 4-6 mal im Monat 0,99 € abgezogen wird. Als Verwendungszweck steht dort Premium-SMS 82323. Habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass dahinter wohl Net Mobile AG steckt. Nachdem ich da angerufen habe, wurde mir gesagt, ich hätte dort mal ein Abo abgeschlossen und dieses auch sofort wieder gekündigt anfang Mai. Die 0,99 € werden mir aber schon seit März abgebucht. Daraufhin hatten die keine Antwort und per Email anwortet dort keiner.

Was kann ich tun oder wie kann ich das unterbinden. Auf meiner aktuellen Rechnung sind schon wieder zwei Abbuchungen drauf 

Bitte helft mir...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Mai 2012)

Dominik89 schrieb:


> Net Mobile AG
> 
> Bitte helft mir...


Hilf dir selbst hier:

https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/
http://www.net-m.de/customer-care/fragen-zur-abrechnung.html


----------



## sersch (5 Juni 2012)

diese scheis abo bin auch darein geraten hab eben mit der nummer 01805240077 gesprochen die haben mich aus der abo raus genommen mal sehen ob es stimmt


----------



## CT1134 (10 Oktober 2012)

Wieso schließt Ihr  Euch nicht zusammen und erstattet eine Gemeinschaftsanzeige ?


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2012)

CT1134 schrieb:


> ....erstattet eine Gemeinschaftsanzeige ?


...weil es so einen Quatsch nicht gibt!


----------



## CCCC (6 Dezember 2012)

Also dieses ganze auf die gopay-seite gehen und das abo löschen ist doch teil des betrugs! ich soll was kündigen, das ich nicht bestellt habe und mich dann auch noch freuen, dass es nur 6,99 sind. überlegt euch mal. diese seite haben sie nur eingerichtet, um die gemüter zu beruhigen und so weiter im trüben fischen zu können. so verdient man millionen.

ich bin so wütend. wieso dürfen die das? wieso machen die mobilfunkanbieter ungestraft mit? das ist sooo finster. tut mir leid, aber ich sehe dahinter system.


----------



## BenTigger (7 Dezember 2012)

CCCC schrieb:


> tut mir leid, aber ich sehe dahinter system.


Sigh... nicht nur du....., nicht nur du......
es lässt sich so halt einfach Geld kassieren....


----------



## Insider (7 Dezember 2012)

CCCC schrieb:


> Also dieses ganze auf die gopay-seite gehen und das abo löschen ist doch teil des betrugs! ich soll was kündigen, das ich nicht bestellt habe und mich dann auch noch freuen, dass es nur 6,99 sind.


 
Mache deinem Ärger Luft und beschwere dich sachlich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf. Dort gibt es ein Verfahren, das beinhaltet unter folgendem Geschäftszeichen genau deine Problematik:



			
				StA Düsseldorf schrieb:
			
		

> 30 UJs 2516/12


----------



## TimistCool (9 Dezember 2012)

Kinski schrieb:


> *AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oder man sendet STOP ALLE an 44444 und bekommt sein Geld zurück!


----------



## TimistCool (9 Dezember 2012)

CT1134 schrieb:


> Wieso schließt Ihr Euch nicht zusammen und erstattet eine Gemeinschaftsanzeige ?


 
Nein! Es geht leichter wenn man STOP ALLE an 44444 sendet und man bekommt sogar sein Geld zurück!
Also ich bin hier nicht dabei!


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2012)

TimistCool schrieb:


> ... man bekommt sogar sein Geld zurück!...


Sei mir nicht böse, aber DAS glaube ich Dir garnienicht.
Freiwillig hat in dieser Branche noch keiner auch nur einen Cent rausgerückt


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2012)

...zum Glück doch, man versucht damit der eigenen Widerrufslüge und anderen Umnwegbarkeiten aus dem Weg zu gehn. Nur, man muss den richtigen Gateway zur Erstattung erst finden.


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2012)

... aber nicht mit einer simplen "STOP"-SMS ...


----------



## Farasha (11 Dezember 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Abo bei 87836 (was ist das überhaupt?) kündigen. Aber wie?*
> 
> Hab unter dem Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## der_Marcy (4 Januar 2013)

Hallo erst einmal,ich bin neu hier.
Habe auch schon die ersten fragen.
Kennt von euch jemand Glass Mobile?
>E-Mail :[email protected]
Hatt mich den 12.11-12.11.2012 gleich mal 4,99€gekost.
Ist das jetzt ein Abo oder was ist das?

MfG Marcy


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2013)

Also sei mir jetzt nicht böse, aber entweder Du ziehst Dir die Unterhose mit der Kneifzange an oder Du solltest besser keine technischen Geräte anfassen ...
Der Kopf ist nicht nur zum Haarschneiden da oder daß es nicht in den Hals reinregnet ...







Einmal die URL aus der Mail (die Du nennst) aufgerufen und da steht alles.


> ...Sms-4-Mich.de ist ein Abo-Service von Glass Mobile...


----------



## der_Marcy (4 Januar 2013)

Da hat mein Sohn wohl seine Hände wieder im Spiel.


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2013)

Dann empfehle ich das >>> hier <<< und das hier


----------



## der_Marcy (4 Januar 2013)

Da kann ich mich doch wieder bei Sohnemann bedanken.
Habe schon mal die Kündigung rausgeschickt .


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2013)

Und an Deinen Provider den Auftrag eine Drittanbietersperre einzurichten ...
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/0...tzen-sie-sich-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy-6686/


----------



## der_Marcy (4 Januar 2013)

Danke für die guten schnellen Antworten !
Mich wundert halt nur noch das vom 12.11.-12.11.12 Abgerechnet wurde.
MfG Marcy


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2013)

...das war evtl. nur eine einmalige Buchung. Das Unternehmen, dass die Buchungen bei deinem Provider umsetzt, macht das blockweise, wie auch die echten Telefonunternehmen - spart Aufwand und Kosten für die Datenströme, da das alles Massenverarbeitungen sind.


----------



## Jessie (28 Dezember 2013)

Hallihallo!

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich war gestern mit meinem Handy im Internet und bin aus Versehen auf so ein besagtes Popup-Fenster gekommen und prompt erhielt ich eine SMS mit dem Inhalt:

Ihre Bezahlung von 4,99 EUR für Ihr Abo bei Mobil_Hot ist erfolgt.
Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick.

Das war´s. 
Ich habe weder irgendwelche Zustimmungen erteilt, noch irgendwelche Informationen von mir preisgegeben.
Ich weis nicht für was ich jetzt überhaupt ein Abo habe bzw. wo und wie ich es kündigen kann.

Habt ihr einen Rat für mich?

Liebe Grüße Jessie


----------



## Hippo (28 Dezember 2013)

Ja - Thread lesen!


----------



## nitram42 (29 Dezember 2013)

Hallo habe gerade auch eine SMS bekommen das ich bei Mobil_hot ein Abo habe und
4,99 von meinem Konto abgebucht wurden. Ich war mit meinem Handy nicht im Internet und habe 
kein Abo abggeschlossen, auch kein Gewinnspiel gemacht auch weiss ich gar nicht was für ein Abo
das überhaupt ist. Wie kann ich dieses ominöse Abo kündigen. vielleicht sollte Mann auch die Polizei
einschalten,würde mich interessieren wie die an meine. handynummer gekommen sind.
Kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ja - Thread lesen!



Siehe Nachricht über der deinen...
Sprich du hast hier in diesen Thread gefunden, dann lese ihn bitte auch erst mal.
Danach kannst du dann Fragen stellen, was hier unbeantwortet blieb.


----------



## nitram42 (29 Dezember 2013)

wie jetzt? Sorry kenn mich nicht so wirklich aus liegt vielleicht an meinem Alter was für einen
Theras soll ich lesen


----------



## nitram42 (29 Dezember 2013)

äh Thread.


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2013)

Na diesen hier, wo du dauernd tippst. Lies mal ab Seite 1 die Nachrichten. Da sind deine Fragen schon öfter beantwortet worden...

Seite 1 findest du (siehe Bild)


----------



## Maleya (7 Mai 2014)

Huhu wir haben jetzt das problem mein sohn bekommt neuerdings nachrichten von der nummer. nur steht nicht mal dabei das es ein abo ist.. *grrr*

Ich würde es gerne kündigen nur der link auf der 1. Seite zeigt mir leider immer error an... genau wie der danach folgende. 

hat jemand ne neue adresse wo ich das ding sperren, löschen etc kann?

Vielen dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2014)

Maleya schrieb:


> ...hat jemand ne neue adresse wo ich das ding sperren, löschen etc kann?


Versuchs mal hier: http://www.net-mobile.com/de/kundenservice/endkunden-service/


----------

